# Wie alt/jung seid ihr ?



## Fleischermeister (29. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.

Bitte um rege Beteidigung um das zu wiederlegen !!!

Also, ich bin 43, Berufstätig, spiele seit 1,5 Jahren, 1 70er Hunter, 1 30er Mage und ein 30er Tank


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (29. April 2008)

im grunde ist es doch völlig egal, aber gut bin 14^^


----------



## Sarad (29. April 2008)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin 18 Jahre,spiele 2 Jahre WoW,Schüler, 1 70er Schamane,1 70er Priester.

Durchschnittsalter meiner Gilde ca. 35 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## localhorst (29. April 2008)

27, berufstätig, seit Januar, diverse chars um lvl 35


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 20 und Berufstätig.


Umfrage wäre zu diesem Thema schön gewesen. :-)

PS: FRAGE: Bist du ein Fleischermeister?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legonas (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 16, Schüler. spiele seit 1,4 Jahren wow, 1 70 Mage und 1 40 Druide


----------



## Villano (29. April 2008)

18, 70er schurken und 70er mage


----------



## Zuldaar (29. April 2008)

24, durchschnitt bei männl. spieler is 26, bei weibl. 32, schön wie es die altersgrenzen sprengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (29. April 2008)

*hust* *hust* sufu

Topic 18 (Azubi) 2Jahre


----------



## spiderxx (29. April 2008)

bin 35 jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

28, Teamleiter bei AXA-Assistance Deutschland GmbH, spiele WoW seit der Beta, n paar 70er, Hauptsächlich Krieger :-)


----------



## Fleischermeister (29. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 und Berufstätig.
> Umfrage wäre zu diesem Thema schön gewesen. :-)
> 
> PS: FRAGE: Bist du ein Fleischermeister?
> ...



nee bin Vegetarier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

17 , bin Schüler und will in 3 JAhren mein Abi machen. Spiele seit ca. 2 JAhren meinen Heil Dudu


----------



## Merlinia (29. April 2008)

Bin 14, muss zur Schule hab 70 pala, 40 priest und 19 pvp twink


----------



## Wuzilla (29. April 2008)

40 Jahre, berufstätig, Familienvater und habe den dritten 70er in Arbeit (62 isser schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Bin aber auch schon 2 Jahre dabei.


----------



## Dragim (29. April 2008)

16, 70Hunter/Priest/Rogue


----------



## AnonX.ch (29. April 2008)

Bin 23 / Berufstätig / spiele seit 3 Jahren / 2x 70er, 1x 61, und der Rest unter 60


----------



## Céraa (29. April 2008)

ich bin 16 und spiele seit knapp einem jahr wow.
aber wir haben auch leute in unserem raid die sind 50 bzw 70 (also nihc lvl sondern im rl^^).
die sind eig auch ganz lustig.
das mit den teenies finde ich nicht so.
zwar spielen mehr leute <19 wow, weil die einfach viel mehr zeite haben, wegen schule usw., aber es gibt genug leute die 30+ sind, ich kenne auch einige

mfg
maxi


----------



## celticfrost (29. April 2008)

Also, ich bin 27 und voll berufstätig -> SW-Entwickler 

Spiele seit 2½ jahren und kann das RL sehr gut von/mit WOW trennen/verbinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe übrigens meine RL-Freundin ingame kennengelernt und das klappt 
wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe 3 70er und ein paar "Twinks" im Bereich 35-62

BTW: Mein nächster 70er wird ein Hexer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> nee bin Vegetarier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach deshalb der Name.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie du siehst Buffed Community zwischen 14-30. ^^ Da bist du wohl oder übel noch eine Ausnahme...
Aber wie sieht es in 30 Jahren aus? Was ist dann normal und was nicht?

Heuzutage sind ja Computerspiele die bösen Mächte die unsere Kinder beeinflussen. Vor ein paar Jahrzehnten war es der Rock 'n' Roll. Ich bin gespannt was es in 30-50 jahren ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. April 2008)

21 Berufstätig und spiele WoW seit anfang an !

3 70er - jedoch wir dnur mehr 1 gespielt


----------



## Brujita (29. April 2008)

Also ich kann dir bestätigen das es viele gibt die über 35 sind und WOW spielen. Und ALLE die ich kenne sind berufstätig!
Ich kenne sogar welche die weit über die 50 hinaus sind...und auch diese arbeiten.

Ich selber bin 25.


----------



## Miss Nyckita (29. April 2008)

Na gut... dann will ich bei deiner kleinen Umfrage auch mal mitmachen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 24(w) voll berufstätig - keine Kinder und spiele WoW seit nem dreiviertel Jahr mit diversen Charakteren. 

Grüßle 
Miss Nyckita


----------



## Mario68 (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> nee bin Vegetarier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi bin 40 jahre Vater von 3 Kids und Berufstätig spiele seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren lvl 70 Mage und diverse Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (29. April 2008)

bin 14 spiele fast 2 jahre hab 70er schurke und 59er warri
(hab zwischendurch paar wow pausengemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
gehe realschule Mathe-Zweig ^^


----------



## Blackkati (29. April 2008)

ich bin 24 spiele seid 1Jahr und bin hausfrau/Mutter hab ne 70 hexe 62 Priest 43 Pala in unserer gilde ist das alter von 20-53 jahren vertreten


----------



## Tiroht (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt meine Charaktere sind ein lvl 70 und etliche twinks von lvl 15-40


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. April 2008)

Bin 25 und sogar weiblich^^

Voll berufstätig und spiele aktiv so seit nem dreiviertel Jahr... Naja, lvl 40 ist mein Schamy schon - aber das wird auch noch was (irgendwann)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (29. April 2008)

15, schüler.... nen 52 ger hexer(siehe Sigi)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (29. April 2008)

14 schüler n 70er hunter und twinks um die 20 spiele seit Mai 2007


----------



## Tordeck (29. April 2008)

bin 22 und spiel seit 2 jahren


----------



## Strikêr°us (29. April 2008)

<<16 [ab übermorgen 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ] , 70schami , spiele seit nem 3/4 jahr...


----------



## Caliostra (29. April 2008)

45 Jahre, IT-Betriebswirt, habe ca. 2 Jahre gezockt (Allianz, je einmal lvl 70 N811-Jäger, Draenei-Magier)


----------



## Minowa (29. April 2008)

bin 16 spiele etwas länger als 1 jahr wow... bin leidenschaftlicher magier und hab außer diesem noch einen 70er dudu und nen 65er shadowpriest
raide aktiv im endcontent wobei die meisten bei uns im raid älter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (29. April 2008)

Bin 20, spiele seit Oktober 2005 WoW. 1 Level 70 Tauren Schamane, 1 Level 66 Untote Magerin - beide auf Anub'arak und 1 Level 70 Nachtelfin Schurke auf Eredar.

Derzeit am Abitur machen bzw. gammeln da Abi vorbei ist außer Mündliche


----------



## JP_1018 (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 16, meine Schwester 21 meine mom 50 udn mein dad 51 und sogar die eltern meines vorgesetzten spielen ab und zu und die sind zwischen 65 und 75 (schätzung von mir, auf jedenfall rentner ;-) )


----------



## Calystro (29. April 2008)

hi bin 38 berufstätig ....habe 3 70er und  den 4ten in arbeit ......spiele seit gut 2 jahren


----------



## Megamage (29. April 2008)

Bin 14 habe nen paar(viele!) 70iger und spiele WoW seit der Beta!


----------



## Sepultur (29. April 2008)

bin 17! geh momentan noch zur schule und mach nächstes jahr abi! hab 2 70er und spiele seit ca. 1,5 jahre bei blizz und hab vorher nen jahr auf privatservern gespielt!


----------



## naked92 (29. April 2008)

Bin 15, werd in 5 monaten erst 16 ...


----------



## Athamis (29. April 2008)

sO bin 21, spiel seit der BETA, hab meherer 70 wie Schami, Tank, Priest, Dudu, usw, Arbeite als EDV Techniker

So LONG

ATHAMIS


----------



## Geowin (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Moin Moin
Bin 30, Sannitäter, und hab nen lvl 70 Krieger sowie einige Twinks, von denen der Mage der nächste 70iger sein wird.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (29. April 2008)

27, Student (Diplom in Arbeit), spiele seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahre, 1x 70er Krieger, 1x 60 Krieger, 1x 52 Krieger auf 3 verschiedenen Accounts. (Nur einer gehört mir.)


----------



## Monyesak (29. April 2008)

24.

@topic:

und?


----------



## Bergerdos (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 41 und spiel seit ca. 1 1/4 Jahr, ein 70er Druide und ein 70er Piester und ein paar Twinks.
Ach ja, berufstätig mit eigenem Elektrogeschäft.
Meine Frau spielt seit knapp über 1/2 Jahr und hat ne 70er Hexe und 35er Magier.
In unserer Gilde ist von 15 bis 43 alles vertreten und das klappt super, 15 Jährige sind ja nicht automatisch Kiddys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (29. April 2008)

26 Jahre jung, spiele WoW seit April 05, 70er Druide, 70er Warlock, 70er Hunter und natürlich voll berufstätig


----------



## Dunham (29. April 2008)

14, mage 70, schami 70 und diverse twinks ~30


----------



## Fleischermeister (29. April 2008)

cool, danke für die vielen Posts, bestärkt es doch meine Meinung das viele berufstätige und auch etwas ältere spielen, warum auch nicht, ist ein geiles Spiel für jeden, egal ob jung oder älter.
Es beunruhigt mich nur etwas wenn ein 14 jähriger seit 2 Jahren spielt und diverse 70er hat, was macht so ein Kind sonst ausser WoW ?? (bevor geantwortet wird, ich weiss, Counterstrike zB.)

Ich wollte nur noch anmerken, das mich es stört das immer auf die "Kiddys" rumgehackt wird, ich "kenne" einige aus meiner Gilde mit 14-16 Jahren die 1sten sehr gut spielen und 2tens auch noch eine profilierte Meinung haben und auch noch die Rechtschreibung beherschen.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Ach deshalb der Name.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist nicht richtig, es gab schon mal ne umfrage mit mehr resonanz und da war das durchschnittsalter deutlich höher...

unsere gilde hat nen durchschnittsalter von ca 35 jahren, ich selbst bin sogar genau 35 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

ohh S...   da bin ich die Jüngste bin erst 12 ^^


spiel seid 2monaten und hab einen 42 fire mage ^^


----------



## riedinho (29. April 2008)

Bin 28 Berufstätig, habe auch noch eine Freundin und nen Kind zuhause, und spiele seit Anfang an.

Habe 2 70er und mehrere kleinerer twinks um die 30 rum. 
Und der Altersdurchschnitt in unserer Gilde ist um die 22! Gestern hatten wir aber auch einen dabei der war 46 Jahre jung.


----------



## muhuhaha (29. April 2008)

bin 24 und zock wow seit 51 tagen 1 stunde und 37 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seit 24 tagen bin ich 70 und es kommen noch einige dazu^^ 

warlock´s 4 life


----------



## Karzag (29. April 2008)

Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.


----------



## Lithy (29. April 2008)

Ja dann mag ich doch auch mal.. =)...

 Berufsausbildung/Freundin/  3 Jahre WoW     19     3 70er und zurzeit am ersten Hordler Hochziehen 

Ich üwrde sagen die Allg. Spielewelt von WoW Besteht doch aus den reihen 18-40 .. Es gibt auch Viele Ausnahmen..   Vor 1 Jahr Alter Gildenleiter 62.. der hat den Hochzeitstag Vergessen da Gabs im Ts Hörbar mächtig Ärger .. War Sehr Lustig it Ihm..


----------



## monda1988 (29. April 2008)

19Jahre/Berufstätig/lvl 70 hexer seit 1 1/2 Jahren


----------



## Ayrin (29. April 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin noch 41,weiblich,verheiratet,habe Kind und Hund und bin Hausfrau.

Habe 70er Hexe,70er Jäger,70er Druide und diverse Twinks ab Lv 35.

Mein Mann und meine Schwester spielen beide,sind beide über 40 und haben mehrere Chars Lv 70. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2008)

41 nur einen 70er  (Arbeit, Familie,Hobbys lässt auch mehr nicht zu)

Spiele seit Release


----------



## Knowing (29. April 2008)

Bin 32, Jurist und 2-facher vater und spiele seit Juli 2007 mehr dazu unter meinem buffed Profil

Ob 12 oder 63 wenn der Umgangston passt ist es egal wie alt jemand ist.


----------



## Undeadlórd (29. April 2008)

ich bin 23


----------



## Undeadlórd (29. April 2008)

Undeadlórd schrieb:


> ich bin 23 aber ich denk mal das alter ist egal hauptsache die leute können spielen


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Bin 20 Jahre alt, Berufstätig, 1x 70er Krieger, Diverste Twinks zwischen lvl 40 und 70

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.


Und Du bist 12 und neidisch auf die alten, stimmts ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir alle, die hier posten WOLLEN es wissen, daher posten wir und lesen.

Du musst ja nicht..... 


...oder gibt es jetzt Lesezwang auf "Buffed" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das ist nicht richtig, es gab schon mal ne umfrage mit mehr resonanz und da war das durchschnittsalter deutlich höher...
> 
> unsere gilde hat nen durchschnittsalter von ca 35 jahren, ich selbst bin sogar genau 35
> 
> ...



Meinte nicht deine Gilde sondern die buffed community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist vllt auch nicht relevant da es A keine umfrage ist und B erst seit ein paar minuten läuft und die meisten Älteren Leute erst Abends on kommen nachdem sie sich um Familie/Haushalt gekümmert haben^^

Es gibt natürlich auch Leute die haben einen anderen Arbeitsplan usw usw... Denke aber mal das Abends mehr Ältere on sind^^.


----------



## Seryma (29. April 2008)

14, hab 70er Schurke und 70er Paladin

noch 2 twinks^^


----------



## D.O.M.E (29. April 2008)

Ich höre auch öfters mal, dass jmd. der WoW spielt <40 ist...naja wieso auch nicht es ist schließlich keine altersbegrenzung gülti, die aussagt das man mit bspw 90 nicht mehr spielen dürfte.
Naja bin selbst 17, schüler der 11 klasse

Was ich spiele, na ist doch ganz klar 
Ich spiele einen undead rogue und was spielst du?


----------



## Fleischermeister (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.



Mann muss ja nicht lesen oder antworten, man kann auch einfach sein M.... halten und zu Hause rumflamen.
Und ja, langeweile im Büro, grad nichts los und WoW nur zu Hause.
Das mit den Unterhosen finde ich grad sehr interessant^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.



Und es gibt immer wieder Threads in dem Leute wie Du ungefragt ihren Senf abgeben müssen. Und wenn hier einer fragt, mit welchem Waschpulver die Leute ihre T6-Klamotten waschen, auf links oder rechts, geschleudert oder ungeschleudert, gebügelt oder ungebüglet, WHO CARES ???? Mach einen Bogen um solche Threads und allen geht es gut : Denen, die es lesen wollen und Leute wie dich, die es eben nicht interessiert ! 

On Topic :

40, Versicherungsonkel im Innendienst, spiele seid Closed Beta, diverse 70er (Lebensabschnittsgefährtin spielt auch)


----------



## Kalisan (29. April 2008)

17 und Schulbankwärmer ! Spiele jetzt seit knapp 2 jahren und habe 2x70er


----------



## Caidy (29. April 2008)

bin 23, beruftätig und spiele im moment meine Horden Priesterin ^^


Wow spiele ich seit der Beta, ahtte aber zwischendurch mit meinem Freund ne längere WoW pause, nun haben wir wieder zusammen angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (29. April 2008)

Hiho,

15 und Schüler.
Spiele seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren WoW.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Secondsight (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...



Da kann ich dich beruhigen ein Rollenspiel oder generell Computer Spiele sind nicht nur was für Teenis im gegenteil teilweise scheiter es bei denen einfach an den Sozialen kompetenzen.(durchschnittlich gesehen)
Ich persönlich bin zwar auch erst 18 aber kenne benfalls wie meine vorredner genug menschen die über der 30ig sind und trotzdem ganz entspannt mit uns spielen.

MFG
Second
P.S: Ich wünsche dir noch viel spaß im WoW- Universum


----------



## krutoi (29. April 2008)

bin 20 also grade mal alt genug um kein teenie mehr zu sein, und habe 70er schurke und 70er priest. bin azubi zum kaufmann im einzelhandel, zweites jahr. zocke wow seit ca 1 1/2 jahren.


----------



## Tabuno (29. April 2008)

13 bald 14


----------



## Yuukami (29. April 2008)

stolze 16 jahre


----------



## Art-Blast (29. April 2008)

Meines erachtens ist es sogar äußerst gern gesehen älter als 18 zu sein.
Es gibt ja auch diverse 18+ Gilden.
Meistens muss man eher angst for flames haben wenn man unter 16 ist .....so wie ich.
14


----------



## Ollivan (29. April 2008)

bin 15, 70er hunter, 56er mage, aber in inis und meiner gilde sind die meisten eig sehr viel älter als ich..


----------



## Kealthes (29. April 2008)

Bin 18, Ausbildung.
Spiele seit WoW Release, 2 70er Magier (Raid/Arena)
Gehöre zu den jüngsten in meiner Gilde, durschnitt auch so ca. 26, älteste ist glaube 54.


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.




Sag einfach, wie alt du bist, es kam hier noch kein negativer Flame. It's just nice to know.

Blubb's(sorry, wenn ich den Namen falsch geschrieben habe) Flames besitzen eine konstruktive Kritik, im Gegensatz zu deiner Aussage. Ich will damit sagen, daß seine Aussagen nicht einfach nur nutzlose Flames sind, sondern oftmals berechtigte Kritiken in ihnen enthalten sind.


----------



## outworld (29. April 2008)

41 Jahre voll berufstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
70 Krieger, 70 Jäger und 69 Druide


----------



## humanflower (29. April 2008)

19 Jahre alt Berufstätig
Für nähere Infos empfehle ich einen Besuch auf meinem Profil


----------



## Shadowclea (29. April 2008)

bin 12,^^ schüler und spiele seit ca. 1,1/2 jahren WOW,
habe aber jedoch leider viele gilden geshene mit z.B. mindestalter,
das enttäushct mich immer wieder


----------



## Deathfury (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...


bin 14 habe 1 70er mensch krieger full s3 ein Schami 60  und twinks ab lvl 30+ bin schüler und habe freunde XD^^


----------



## Karzag (29. April 2008)

oh gereizt auf meinen post reagieren aber selber in genau dem gleichen ton auf einen solchen post anworten respekt du bist deutschland!!!

und das mit dem 12 haut leider nicht mehr hin . so viel zeit wie mit 12 hätte ich gerne nochmal .  aber die 12 habe ich nun mehr als zweimal  erreicht .
also beruhige dich es is kein  kindergeheul was du hier hörst sondern jemand den diese unsinnigen  threats nerven .
und ich habe genauso das recht meine meinung zu sagen wie ihr wenn euch das nicht passt is es nicht mein problem .
jeder hat das recht auf meine meinung.
Ps  bitte beleidige mich  ruhig weiter , es is ein zeichen von reife.


----------



## Deathfury (29. April 2008)

hab noch vergessen das ich seid 22.12.05 wow spiele^^


----------



## Schwuuu (29. April 2008)

<----16 70UD Rogue 
öhm das älteste war ein 60ig jähriger den ich im ts mal hatte inner random grp^^


----------



## Cripe (29. April 2008)

15 Jahre, Schüler :O , 70Pala - 70Schurke - 70 Dudu


----------



## Segojan (29. April 2008)

Bin 40 und darf nur dann WoW spielen, wenn die Arbeit und die Familie mich lassen...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. April 2008)

14, 70er Jäger und diverse twinks im low-level bereich.

Mfg


----------



## Outrager (29. April 2008)

25 Jahre ... in knapp 14 Tagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

100% berufstätig und abendliche Weiterbildung an 3 Tagen pro Woche.
Da bleibt nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit zum Zocken, spiele jetzt nur noch just4fun, ohne Gilde.

Angefangen hab ich im April 2005, mit einem Menschen Hexer.
Habe mit dem richtig krankhaft geraidet, praktisch Tag für Tag, tausende von Spielstunden investiert.
Dazumals Nefarian als erste Gilde auf dem Server gelegt, Twins in AQ40 als 2. Gilde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 x 70er, 1 x 62er, 1x 60er ... und Kleinvieh, alle lange Zeit vor der Vereinfachung zwischen lvl 1 - 60 hoch gelevelt.

Aber jaaa, die "süchtigen Zeiten" sind nun definitiv vorbei bei mir! =)

Ich weiss, ging zuweit, wurde nur nach dem Alter gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanzababe (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 23 und voll berufstätig. Ich spiele WoW schon seit 3 Jahren. Habe 4 70er. Der Rest ist zwischen Level 41-60.
Habe meinen Freund durch/in WoW kennengelernt, und wir sind sind schon 1 1/2 Jahre zusammen. Klappt sehr gut! ^^


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (29. April 2008)

18!


----------



## Dargun (29. April 2008)

bin 25 spiele seit 3 jahren wow.70er gnom mage(in rente)
und nen orc hunter lvl 18(aktiv)


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> oh gereizt auf meinen post reagieren aber selber in genau dem gleichen ton auf einen solchen post anworten respekt du bist deutschland!!!
> 
> und das mit dem 12 haut leider nicht mehr hin . so viel zeit wie mit 12 hätte ich gerne nochmal .  aber die 12 habe ich nun mehr als zweimal  erreicht .
> also beruhige dich es is kein  kindergeheul was du hier hörst sondern jemand den diese unsinnigen  threats nerven .
> ...



Moah, biste mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Warum ignorierst du den Thread nicht einfach, anstatt dich sinnlos in etwas hinein zu steigern?

Also: Hallo, ich bin 28, habe 1999 mein Abitur gemacht, arbeite seit 2005 bei AXA-Assistance Deutschland als Teamleiter, habe eine 8 jährige Tochter, bin glücklich liiert und spiele WoW seit dem Beta-Release

:-)

Klingt doch nett, oder? P.s:trage keine Unterhosen, sondern Retro-shorts(oh mein Gott, was sage ich hier überhaupt), diverse Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (29. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> 17 , bin Schüler und will in 3 JAhren mein Abi machen. Spiele seit ca. 2 JAhren meinen Heil Dudu



/sign

Bei mir genauso, nur dass ich mein Abi näxtes Jahr mache und ne Heilpriesterin spiele 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stricker810 (29. April 2008)

Also ich bin 17 und das durchschnitzalter meiner gilde ist so um die 25 (oder älter)


----------



## Nélu (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 70, Berufstätig (Schneider) und habe einen lvl 18 Priester!

Moment mal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendetwas stimmt nicht!


Mal ohne Scheiss:  Ich bin 18 jahre alt, Alchemist in Ausbildung (Chemielaborant und so ^^), und spiele seit einem halben Jahr.
Mein Main ist ein lvl 70 Disc/Holy Priester und ich habe keine Twinks (wieso auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Priest gefällt mir).


----------



## Qwalle (29. April 2008)

morgen 23


----------



## Asphalaen (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 19, mitten im Abitur (deswegen pausiert der Account auch grade) in Bayern und hab mit Release, also vor mehr als 3 Jahren angefangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 16, habe nen 53mage 19schurke 24Priest(in Rente) nen 70iger Jäger und spiele ca. 1jahr WoW
Mache gerade mein Realschulabschluss und geh danach auf die Höhere Handelsschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
RL+Freunde hab ich auch ^.^


----------



## Seridan (29. April 2008)

bin 20, spiele seit 2 Jahren wow 70er schami, 70er hexer, 70er druide und einen 70er jäger und mache gerade meine ausbildung zum versicherungskaufmann


----------



## boulder (29. April 2008)

grützi

binse 30, hab ne 40 std-woche, spiele seit dem 11.02.05 und hab 3 70er ( paar twinks..^^ ).
das ist auch so ungefähr das durchschnittsalter unserer gilde.
und ich gehöre zu denen, die genug schlechte erfahrungen ingame mit kiddies gemacht haben. klar, es gibt auch "aushaltbare", wir hatten auch scho 1-2 in unsrer gilde. aber allzu oft haben sich vermutungen dahin gehend im ts bestätigt..."pieps".."nerv"..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
boulder


----------



## Lokatran (29. April 2008)

Bin 28 , Berufstätig

Hab nen Drenai Schamane 70  nen Shadow Priest 70  Nen Drenai Jäger auf 70 nen Drenai Magier auf 67 und meine Twinks haben letzte woche die Höchstgrenze der Twinks pro Account erreicht...das sind übrigens 50 wers noch nicht wuste^^


----------



## craft!8 (29. April 2008)

18 - fast 19, bin in der Ausbildung.
Habe 2 70er Mages, spiele seid Release.
Unsere Gilde fängt mir 14 an und endet ca bei 54, haben auch nur 1-2 die unter 18 sind, deshalb sind wir seid neuhestem eine 18+ Gilde (mit einer 14 Ausnahme).
Bin durch meine Gilde an das Alter gewöhnt, man kommt wunderbar mit den Älteren klar, da sie auch sehr nett und zugleich witzig sind.

@Kazrag, was du da geschrieben hast ist a. vollkommen Quatsch und b. dumm/sinnlos, du wirst es kaum glauben aber Threats wie dieser ist für sehr viele ziemlich interessant.
Und dann wer dich beleidigt zeigt Reife? sicher, du hast ja auch Ahnung.
Nerven tuhen mich nur Threats wo Klassen über Klassen heulen oder t6+ Leute sich über Markenitems aufregen und genau da gehört so jemand wie du hin.
Meine Objektive Meinung über dein Verhalten lasse ich jetz ma außen vor.

MfG. craft!8


----------



## killahunter (29. April 2008)

Bin 14, spiele seid ca. 1Jahr WoW und habe einen 70 Tauren Hunter viele Twinks über 30 und einen 50 Schurken...
Bei uns in der Gilde sind die meisten um die 20 kenne alle rl.
MfG


----------



## hirni (29. April 2008)

Bin 37, berufstätig, 1 70er WL, 1 70er Pala und div. Twinks um lvl 20


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (29. April 2008)

Bin 19, berufstätig als Systemadministrator in einem Holzhandel, spiele seit der Beta, habe insgesamt vier 70er 
und das mit dem Durchschnittsalter von 20-30 ist auch nicht ganz so wahr. in unserer Gilde haben wir einen 56 jährigen und sehr viele über 40. Und ich denke das es bei anderen genauso ist.


----------



## chinsai (29. April 2008)

14, schüler, bin gerade dabei den main auf 70  hochzukriegen


----------



## Hatchep (29. April 2008)

Bin 44 Jahre und spiele jetzt seid 4Monaten und das mit Begeisterung .


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2008)

Oh, 
mal fast alle nett hier! 
Da mach ich mal keine Ausnahme.. hrhr
Ich bin 39, arbeite wie ein Tier und meine magere Freizeit verbringe ich nicht hier sondern bei meinem Tank oder seinen dutzenden kleinen Ablegern auf verschiedenen Servern.
Das geht ca 2 Jahre schon. 
Hab ne 7jährige Tochter die endlich eine Blutelfe spielen will aber Mutti sagt: nein.

Soll ich Freecell spieln? Hab noch nen 1979er Atari mit Holzimitatverkleidung^^ Zocken ist eben mein Hobby.


----------



## Morélia (29. April 2008)

Bin w, 34, hab nen Job und ziemlich viel Leben neben WoW.
Spiele seit fast 1,5 Jahren, habe aber noch keinen 70er. 
Spiele halt zu selten. Oder twinke zu viel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (29. April 2008)

27, Student kurz vor Abgabe der Diplomarbeit.
2 70er und diverse Twinks aller Klassen. 

Der Altersdurchschnitt unserer Gilde liegt so etwa bei 25


----------



## Hemius (29. April 2008)

Meiner einer ist 23 Jahre jung und ich spiele seit August 2005. 
Leider momentan nicht berufstätig, bin nach der Ausbildung nicht übernommen worden.


----------



## Tangoram (29. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Ach deshalb der Name.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na denne, ich bin 45 Jahre, seit dem 26 April 2 Jahre dabei und habe nen 68er Pala. Ach ja auch beruftstätig. Industriekaufmann und Leiter der Arbeitsvorbereitung.


----------



## Artiosa (29. April 2008)

bin 40 männlich, berufstätig habe paar 70er bin aber auch schon seit der Beta dabei


----------



## FabianMara (29. April 2008)

Ach auf das alter kommt es nicht in wow an , kenn ein in rl der ist 10 und spielt wow seit 1jahr und hat 3 70lvl  und man merkt nicht das der 10jahre alt ist..

ich selber bin 22


----------



## Decosia (29. April 2008)

43, Frau, Kind, Band, 40+ Stunden Woche, WoW seit Launch, 7oer Hexe PVE und ein paar angegammelte Twinks

Der älteste in unserem Raid Verbund ist 70 (Jahre, nicht Level)


----------



## Noxas (29. April 2008)

Ich spiele 70er pala/dudu/schamy und bin 14 Jahre alt^^


----------



## Georg217 (29. April 2008)

14- Alle klassen is auf Priester Druide(in arbeit),  Schamane, Pala auf 70 und 2 davon Gladis.

Die meisten in meinen ArenaTemas sind so alt. In dem alter kannste am meisten zocken !!!:>


----------



## Alces (29. April 2008)

16 Jahre, 70 Schurke, 66 Warri spiele seid fast 2 Jahren WoW


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. April 2008)

ich bin 18 und arbeitslos=)
aba und? was solls...heißt ja net gleich das arbeitslose oda teenis schlechtere menschen sind. oda is da wer anderer meinung? und wenn ja isses n  spaßt der einfach nur dumm is, keine ahnung vom leben hat und dem ich es net raten würde mirs ins gesicht zu sagen.ich kann mich auch mit 40 jährigen gut verstehen und zusammen spaß haben.
lg reeth


----------



## Morcan (29. April 2008)

18 und Teilzeitjobber, hab aber in meiner Gilde Leute mit 40+ die ebenfalls Berufstätig sind (glaub iwer war 58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.




mach doch mit deiner antwort hier ein extra thema auf und ich garantiere dir....DAS interessiert wirklich keine sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann lies es halt nicht so einfach oder?
 und zum thema: ich bin 30 jahre habe acht 70er 4 bei der horde und 4 bei den allis^^
spiele auch seit 2 jahren wow und finde das alter der leute relativ egal aber der threat ist lustig und den beitrag von karzag finde ich überflüssig^^ 

allen anderen viel spass noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. April 2008)

ach und noch ne frage an karzag....was sind für dich dinge von belang hier im forum?
die whine threads zum thema casuals bekommen auch epics jetzt find ich wow scheisse und spiel in zukunft was anderes?


----------



## Urengroll (29. April 2008)

hier 84er Baujahr, Kfm , 61er N811-Druide und 54er N811 Priester, infiziert seit Dezember'07


----------



## HornyHerbert (29. April 2008)

22, Azubi kurz vor der Prüfung...
zogge seit 2 Jahren....


----------



## Karzag (29. April 2008)

geile nummer der tomminocka fühlt sich echt auf alles direkt angesprochen .warum gehst du denn weiter darauf ein?? na kommt dir der satz bekannt vor.du machst genau das was du in deinem post angreifst . merkst du das eigentlich nicht??? aber mach ruhig weiter das  trägt zu meiner feierabendbelustigung bei.


----------



## Carylon (29. April 2008)

29, voll berufstätig, 70er Druide.

PS: 


> durchschnitzalter


 ist fast signaturreif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnowtigerAshendor (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 33, Berufstätig... LV 70 Deftank


----------



## Bloofy (29. April 2008)

bin 16 und mein vater spielt auch wow der ist 53 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alter ist relativ


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (29. April 2008)

Huhu

15 Jahre, Seit Realease dabei, 70er Krieger, 70er Mage, 70er Rogue, 45er Warlock, 19er Rogue.
MFG


----------



## Sequoja (29. April 2008)

Bin gerade frisch 33 geworden, 70er Warlock Alli, 26er Warlock Horde, 19er Pala Horde, 13er Pala Alli auf PVP Server, tonnenweise angefangene Char´s zwischen 4 und 10 - und Berufstätig (spiele seit etwa einem Jahr). 

Gruß Seq


----------



## Error2000 (29. April 2008)

Bin 15 Jahre alt und gehe in eine Höhere Technische Schule.

Hab 1x Lv 70er Schamane und nen Lv 19er Warlock PvP Twink!

Es is völlig egal wie alt man ist. Solange man Spass am Spielen hat.

Oder um es wie "GIGA TV" auszudrücken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SPIELEN GEHT IMMER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malabaschock (29. April 2008)

Also ich bin 14, schüler, hab seit paar wochen meine erste 70gerin( Blut11 Hunter) und paar twinks zw 10-27 

Gildenalter is bei uns glaub ich durschnittlich 25-26, bin der jüngste aber dasis kein problem weil unsere

 gilde ziehmlich klein is ( 6-8 aktive Member) kennen sich alle untereinander und ich versteh mich super mit 

allen.....von mir denkt aber auch fast niemand das ich so jung bin.

hab auch erfahrungen gemacht in letzter zeit mit leuten die so 13-14 sind und...ich drücks mal so aus sie 

anstrengend...da versteh ich auch das gemecker über die scheiß "Kiddys" 

MfG Mala

/e Spiele seit juli 06 mit großen pausen zwischendurch


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. April 2008)

ich bin 16 jahre alt und spiele sowohl einen 70er schanamen als auch einen 70er jäger auf hordenseite

@ -$sIpaN$-
deine signatur is nen bisschen zu groß geraten würd ich meinen


----------



## zwuckl (29. April 2008)

14, Schülerin, 70er Warri und 70er Schurke... beide Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich *hust*)


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Karzag schrieb:


> geile nummer der tomminocka fühlt sich echt auf alles direkt angesprochen .warum gehst du denn weiter darauf ein?? na kommt dir der satz bekannt vor.du machst genau das was du in deinem post angreifst . merkst du das eigentlich nicht??? aber mach ruhig weiter das  trägt zu meiner feierabendbelustigung bei.



Fühl mich nicht angesprochen, du amüsierst mich nur. ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzigste, der so denkt.
Hinter deiner Aussage stecken weder Argumente noch Fakten, wahrscheinlich erhalte ich noch ne persönliche Droh-Email von dir, wie dumm ich doch sei... Wäre nicht das erste Mal(nein, nicht von dir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (29. April 2008)

Bin 15 bald 16...
70er Priester 70er Magier 70er Hunter 70er warrior (der warri verkauft) und drei 50er twinks ... spiele seit 30.11.05


----------



## jamirro (29. April 2008)

38 jahre, 2 kinder. berufstätig. 4ter 70er in arbeit (dudu/63). restro schami, disc priester, treffsicherheits jäger und noch ein paar twinks


----------



## Seydea (29. April 2008)

huhu

Ich bin 23


----------



## psychoelf (29. April 2008)

ich bin 19, mache grade mein abi, spiele seit ca. einem halben jahr, mit unterbrechungen, meinen resto-schamanen


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (29. April 2008)

bin 14 spiele seit 2 jahren mit diversen pause zwischendurch ( mache jetzt gerade wieder ne pause^^). hab nen 70 mage und 52 dudu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (29. April 2008)

34 Jahre, Berufstätig, WoW seit Beginn, Lv 70 Def-Tank + Div Twinks


----------



## Königmarcus (29. April 2008)

16 jahre, hunter lvl 51 (hatte auf meinem ersten acc aber auch schon nen 70er schurken^^)


----------



## Sequoja (29. April 2008)

Hi, gerade frisch 33 geworden, 70er Warlock Alli, 26er Warlock Horde, 19er Pala Alli und Kiloweise angefangene Char´s zwischen 8-10, achja bin Berufstätig und spiele seit etwa einem Jahr. Gruß Seq


----------



## schoeni (29. April 2008)

18, Schüler, spiele seit 9 Monaten
chars: siehe signatur + etliche low lvl twinks


----------



## SnigGa (29. April 2008)

Kumpel von mir meint auch WoW sei nur ein "Kinderspiel" 

Er hats sich gekauft circa bis lvl 5 gespielt und danach kein bock mehr gehabt. Dann Monate später BC gekauft dann wieder bis circa lvl 5 gespielt und wieder kein bock mehr gehabt. Jetzt überlegt er sich wieder zu spielen weil er meint er hat wieder bock drauf. Diesmal wohl bis lvl 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (29. April 2008)

<--- since 1977, also 30 Jahre jung.


Spiele seit Feb/2005 habe aber knapp 1,5J pausiert. 

Eredar 4 ever !


----------



## geVayn (29. April 2008)

31, berufstätig, spiele seit einem viertel Jahr.

Karzag ist nicht amüsant, jemand mit solcher sozialer Inkompetenz ruft eher Kopfschütteln hervor. Und das seine Feierabendbeschäftigung das rumtrollen im buffed-Forum ist ist eher traurig.


----------



## derpainkiller (29. April 2008)

16


----------



## Anastar (29. April 2008)

Also ich bin 33 Jahre jung und spiele seit Mai 2005 (also knapp 2 Jahre).
Blutelfen-Pala (Lvl 70), Blutelfenjäger (Lvl 65), Blutelfenpriesterin (Lvl 65), Blutelfenmagier (Lvl 56), Tauren-Druide (Lvl 28), Orc-Krieger (Lvl 16)
Nachtelfen-Schurke (Lvl 70), Draenei-Schamanin (Lvl 69), Draenei-Paladin (Lvl 40), Draenei-Kriegerin (Lvl 38)


----------



## Triptonight (29. April 2008)

30 und berufstätig


----------



## Drachenei (29. April 2008)

Hi !
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und hab seit 2 Jahren WoW.
Wegen fehlenden Internetzugangs hab ich ne lange Zwangspause gehabt.
Ich spiel jetzt seit Juli letzten Jahres regelmäßig 2-3 mal die Woche für ein paar Stündchen.
Zu mehr komm ich wegen Arbeit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ....... genau, nicht arbeitslos XD

@ TE:

keine Sorge, Du bist noch lange nicht zu alt für WoW!
hab schon Leute getroffen die viel älter sind und noch immer spielen XD


----------



## Askalel (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 15 und spiele mit vielen Unterbrechungen seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren und habe einen 70er Blut11 pala


----------



## Hubautz (29. April 2008)

Na gut:

43, Ingenieur (RL nicht ingame, geschätzter skill ca. 325), Frau (spielt auch) Sohn (spielt auch) 2 Hunde und 2 Katzen (spielen nicht).
Seit Release dabei.


----------



## Geda (29. April 2008)

16 Jahre alt. Spiele seit Release. 70er Paladin, 70er Schamane und 70er Druide.


----------



## eta1 (29. April 2008)

32, berufstätig zum teil im schicht dienst, seit2.5 jahren bei wow und habe auch noch andere hobbys, 70 dolch schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 17 hunter


----------



## Zemesis (29. April 2008)

hi bin 16 und hab von jeder klasse einen 70er


----------



## Gott92 (29. April 2008)

ich bin 15 fals das noch jemanden interessiert^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. April 2008)

15 70er hunter... (z.Z. inaktiv wegen Freundin/Schule hauptsächlich aber Schule, [is grade viel trubel mit prüfungen un so])


----------



## Leonik (29. April 2008)

Joo... nicht nur Jungspunte zocken WoW

Bin 31 Jahre, hab 1 Kind, bin voll berufstätig. Trotzdem habe ich es nebenbei geschafft, seit Sep. 2005, einen 70er Blutelf Hunter (hat ewig gedauert, da recht n00bie zuerst ^^) und eine 70er Heilkuh hochzuziehen. Auch einige kleinere Chars (18-42) sind noch da... alles is möglich mit der zeit =)

Greetz...


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (29. April 2008)

ach ja hab 2 70er ^^


----------



## B.CA$H (29. April 2008)

16 und auch erst vor 5 Monaten mit WoW angefangen....
63 Pala,12 Mage,31 Pala, 15 Jäger, 33 Warri


----------



## Serenas (29. April 2008)

Werde im August 18, mach mit der Schule weiter und bin fast 3 Jahre dabei mit 2 70ern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (29. April 2008)

finds zwar eigentlich egal, aber gut: 35


----------



## Stevv (29. April 2008)

Peace,
bin 14, hab 70 Mage 70 Hunter und paar lowies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, spiele seid ca 1 Jahr


----------



## 36878 (29. April 2008)

bin 25 und spiele seit release
2x 70ger druide 
1x 40ger schurke
1x 70ger priester
1x 40ger schamane
1x 70ger mage


----------



## KinayFeelwood (29. April 2008)

naja hi erstma
also bin 12 spiele ca seit weihnachten 07 und mache zwischendurch immer mal gern ne chill pause *paff paff rauch*


----------



## Alaniel (29. April 2008)

blub ich bin seit sonntag 17 und gehe noch zur schule un hab 2 70er krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (29. April 2008)

<- 14 aber zocke mit bruder auf einem acc der 18 ist.
wir spielen seit letztem jahr, also seit BC release, naja n bisschen davor angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


chars : 70er schami, 70er mage, 70er dudu, und 59er warri, rest: lowleveler ^^
gehe logischerweise zur schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein bruder bis jetz auch.


----------



## Katze (29. April 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> bin 25 und spiele seit release
> 2x 70ger druide
> 1x 40ger schurke
> 1x 70ger priester
> ...


für was hast du 2 dudus ? ^^


----------



## Tajor (29. April 2008)

Ich bin bald 17 Jahre, spiele seit 1½ Jahren WoW
und bin Zurzeit in Ausbildung als Koch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel Hauptsächlich an meinem 65er Tauren Jäger

Hab aber noch ein Untoter Priester Lvl. 31
sowie ein Tauren-Druide Lvl. 33

greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (29. April 2008)

bin 18. Spiele seid ka ca. 2 1/2 jahren. Hab nen 70er Warri


----------



## Migeira (29. April 2008)

Bin 19 geh zur Berufsfachschule und habe 1 70iger schurke 1 70iger Krieger sowie einen 70iger Shamy und einen 40iger hunter


----------



## Annovella (29. April 2008)

19 azubi usw. usf.


----------



## Sukie (29. April 2008)

werde in ca 3 wochen 22!

Habe 1x 70 Feral Druide

ansonsten noch mage und hexer im low lvl bereich!

Greetz Sukie


----------



## Thunderlady (29. April 2008)

14 1x70er Nachtelfenjägerin mit der bin ich glücklich spiele seid April 07 allerdings von Dezember 07 bis mitte Märt 08 ne Pause gemacht und Leute mal eine Frage also das mit diesen Piepstimmen ist schon ziemlich fies von euch weil was können die Jungens dafür das sie noch nicht im Stimmbruch sind wollt ihr sagen da sihr schon immer die mega Stimme hattet??? ( soll kein flame sien aber immer liest man mit ihren piepsstimmen usw) und warum sollte man als Schüler mehr zeit haben?? Ich meine gut man ist immer Recht früh zuhause muss vielleicht mal lernen und Hausaufgaben machen aber dafür haben wir eine Sache die ist im spielen richtig nervig und zwar Eltern alle ü18 können sagen ich raide jetzt bis 2 und farm danach ne Stunde aber alle so um die 14 da kommen ( im normalfall während der woche in der Schulzeit) die Eltern so um 23Uhr und sagen so ab ins Bett und wenn man gerade vor Illidan steht das ist den Eltern wahrscheinlich egal^^ Also Kinder haben es nicht immer leichter^^abgesehen davon hat man wenn man in eine Gilde will genau mit diesem Image zukämpfen weil man dann immer beweisen muss das man erwachsen ist undso udn das ist manchmal echt hart wenn man dann gesagt bekommt vom skill udn equip her würden wir dich nehmen aber manche finden du bist zu jung und die wollen keine kiddys in der Gilde haben.. das ist fast jedes mal wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht :S


/e 





KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> naja hi erstma
> also bin 12 spiele ca seit weihnachten 07 und mache zwischendurch immer mal gern ne chill pause *paff paff rauch*




Ist ein Scherz oder?? ich bezweifle das du mti 12 1: entweder rauchst oder 2: drogen nimmst wenn doch würde ich mir gedanken machen


----------



## Deathsoull (29. April 2008)

Aje!

Bin 20 Jahre komme aus Südtirol! Spiele seit ca 3 Jahre!

Wohne hier in Südtirol und bin Betriebsleiter meiner 8Hektar großen Apfelplantagen!:>


----------



## Wald4Fee (29. April 2008)

Ich denke nicht das das "Alter" eine Rolle spielt bzw. spielen sollte.
Ich kann diese blöden Diskusionen nur nicht mehr Hören.
Wow is nur für Kinder/Arbeitslose/Süchtige....BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Habe:

2  /  70er
einen in Arbeit (63)
einige 21......42.......34 er

War schon Betatester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin:

37.......
Voll Berufstätig......
15 Jahre Verheiratet - immer noch Glücklich - TROTZ WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eigenes Haus....
4 Katzen....
Jede menge andere Hobby´s.....
Immer noch sehr viele Freunde - TROTZ WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Kumpel ist jede freie minute mit seien Auto´s beschäftigt.
Tiefer , breiter, schneller , lauter....was weis ich nicht noch alles.
Hat alleine letztes Jahr da ca. 14000 &#8364; reingesteckt.
Sind "Schauwagen" - keine zu rumfahren....
Da heist es nur - IST HALT SEIN HOBBY !!!!!!!

Aber wir geben für WoW zu viel Geld aus und sind alle Süchtig........


Jedem das seine......

GAAAAAAAAANZ einfach und Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslack (29. April 2008)

Hi bin 37, Disponent, verh., 2 Kinder und hab 4  70er Chars, 2 Druiden, 1 Jäger, 1 Schurke spiele ca. 1 Jahr


----------



## neo1986 (29. April 2008)

moin moin bin 15 schüler spiele seid ca.5 monaten 
 main 29 Schurke so ein pvp arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und 25 Hexer nurnoch Bankchar


----------



## Night Wolf (29. April 2008)

16 Gymnasiast, 70er Priester, 66 er hexer


----------



## Ecubeam (29. April 2008)

14 gymnsaiast zu faul um gescheit zu spielen im mom eher cs und so´n käse^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...




mensch biste alt .. bin grad ma 18 oO


----------



## Manolar (29. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> 17 , bin Schüler und will in 3 JAhren mein Abi machen. Spiele seit ca. 2 JAhren meinen Heil Dudu



ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2008)

Bin 38 Jahre jung (im Juli werde ich 39).
Bin zwar ohne einen einzigen Fulltimejob (gelernt aber 2)- 
übe aber 3 Nebenjobs aus, womit ich mich sogut wie alleine finanzieren kann.

Wow spiele ich seit anfang 2006 - momentan aber mit Aussetzern - mangels Zeit.


greetz


----------



## Elgabron (29. April 2008)

16, 70 Hunter und diverse Lowtwins, aber mal erlich, wieso glaubst du das nur Teenies WoW zocken. 

Bsp.: Aus meinem Bekannten-Kreis in WoW (Name möchte ich nicht nennen) spielt auch jemand der Sage und Schreibe 51 ist.


----------



## Shrukan (29. April 2008)

ich spiele seit ich 15 bin, bin jetzt fast 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenne viele die so in meinem Alter sind aber auch viele im Alter von 20 bis 29

Kenne dann aber auch ein paar Extreme Ende 30 oder Mitte 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei von denen können noch sehr gut mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als manch anderer Jüngling.
Der andere der ist meist schon geistig abwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (29. April 2008)

70 warlock 70 rogue 70 shami 
werd 16 und bin klein o0


----------



## Saru(warlock) (29. April 2008)

Huhu Leute!

Also ich finde das Alter spielt bei WoW nicht allzu viel an großer Bedeutung.
Ich finde nur die leute zum ..... die behaupten en 13 oder 14-jähriger isn kiddie
und kan überhaupt nit spielen das komt meistens von den älteren Herrschaftn.
Nur ma so, die jüngere Gesellschaft spielt meistens besser als wie manch anderen
älteren Leute!!

Persönliche Eindruck alter is eig völlig egal wens die kiddies nit den Handelschannel
vollspammen! Und wan doch einfach Ignore xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe konnte euch helfen

Mfg Saru  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tistrella (29. April 2008)

Also ich bin 16, spiele seit 4 monaten ca, mein Mann ist 21, spielt ebenso lange ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich gut, dass auch "ältere" sich für etwas wie WoW interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. April 2008)

19, Kfm im EH (i.A.), und spiele seit einem Jahr WoW.

Wenn ich aber bedenke, dass 22jährige mit OT den Handelschannel zuspammen... da zweifle ich schon teilweise arg an deren geistiger Entwicklung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> ebenso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbatier (29. April 2008)

15 jahre alt...
gymnasium, Sport verein

einen 69er, diverse 30er

spiel zeit denke ca. 3/4 jahr


----------



## Ronas (29. April 2008)

BIn 14 und mein Mainchar is nen 70 Mage =)
Spiele seit 1 1/2 jahren


MfG


----------



## Kezman1 (29. April 2008)

hallo, 

also bin 15 noch ein monat dan 16, nächstes schuljahr beginne ich eine lehre als Mediamatiker
spiele seit einem jaht und hab erst einen lvl 60 darf nur in den ferien spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (29. April 2008)

14 und spiel seit sommer 2007 mehr oder weniger aktiv


----------



## Infarma (29. April 2008)

38 Jahre

Voll berufstätig

Unverheiratet, kinderlos, aber in fester Beziehung zusammenlebend (sie spielt kein WoW)

Spiele seit der Beta mit wechselnder Intensität und kleinen Pause. In der intensivsten Phase Priesterklassensprecher einer Raidgilde die vor BC in  Naxx rumturnte (ja, auch damals berufstätig und in Beziehung lebend). Momentan normaler "Casual Gamer" - Tendenz eher weiter rückläufig.

Zwei 70er - VIELE Twinks (verteilt auf 3 Server)


----------



## PriZon (29. April 2008)

So zu mir:

17 jahre

Bürokaufmann in einem Mittelständigen Unternehmen

spiele seid 1 Jahr Wow habe wie man in der sig sieht einen 64er Mage der auch mein Main ist und diverse Chars um lvl 30 

so long  PriZon


----------



## PriZon (29. April 2008)

So zu mir:

17 jahre

Bürokaufmann in einem Mittelständigen Unternehmen

spiele seid 1 Jahr Wow habe wie man in der sig sieht einen 64er Mage der auch mein Main ist und diverse Chars um lvl 30 

so long  PriZon


sorry für doppelpost :-(


----------



## fabdiem (29. April 2008)

15 in 1 monat 16

hatte 2 accs 2 70er ein 69er

aufgehört vor .ca 5 monaten wegen mangels an freizeit

nun gehts jedes wochenende ab zum party machen

XD is nur zu empfehlen


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Wald4Fee schrieb:


> Könnt euch den post nochma anschaun^^ (auf pfeil klicken)



Najo ich finde man kann den wow-konsum untergliedern in 3 stufen

1. einfaches computerspiel - man spielt es 1-2 mal in der woche für 3 stunden (denke mal das sind die wenigsten)

2. Hobby - man hat noch sein RL mit freund/freundin familie + arbeit usw usw aber verbringt halt viel von seiner Freizeit in WoW (also die Zeit in der ich für meinen teil sonst abends vorm fernseher gehockt habe und irgendwelchen schranz angeschaut habe)/ denke mal das sind die meisten

3. die "Vielnutzer" - man verbringt seine ganze zeit da und vernachläßigt sein RL/ von dieser gruppe berichten am ende die Medien (fernsehn z.b.) da es nuneinmal interessanter ist als die andern beiden... 
Berichte wie: alle die WoW spielen sind suchties die keine freunde haben in einer verschmutzten wohnung leben und A: stark übergewichtig oder B: stark unterernährt sind ( und genau von diesen medien lassen sich dann die leute informationen geben die kein WoW spielen - tragisch :-/ aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eufora (29. April 2008)

20jahre jung, soldat, lvl 70 tank dudu, 63 tankmage, 50er schurke und spiel seit nov/06 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. April 2008)

16...du solltest ne Umfrage machen, das bringt glaube ich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 15 und Schüler...
Ich spiele seit c.a 3 Jahren WoW.. 1 70er Mage, 1 70er Hunter, 1 70er Krieger und n paar unter lvl 40
Ich bin einer dieser "Vielnutzer" aber nicht Unter-, und nicht Überernährt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für einige wird folgendes vllt wie ein Flame-, Mimimi-, Whine-thread klingen, ist es aber nicht

Und zum Thema piepsstimme.. WTF?! Alle Jungs bis c.a 13 haben ne Piepsstimme... und, geht es euch was an? NEIN! Ich selber, werde immer für 18 und älter gehalten im TS..  Piepsstimme hin oder her.. das alter kann in WoW wayne sein.. es kommt darauf an, ob man spielen kann oder nicht... einen Spieler nur wegen seines Alters zu beurteilen is echt.. SHICE!! .. 

so.. das wars erstmal...


----------



## Nesata (29. April 2008)

34, verheiratet, berufstaetig, keine kinder
meine frau und ich zocken seit knapp 2 jahren


----------



## Mione (29. April 2008)

Also ich bin 23, spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW, aber erst seit 1 Jahr auf Onyxia wo ich mittlerweile ausschließlich spiele (64er Schurke, 39 Hunter und noch 3 Twinks zum Klassenantesten - werden aber irgendwann nach und nach auch hochgelevelt) - und ich bin zwar Studentin, aber jobbe nebenher und hab auch kein Prob damit gehabt WoW stark zu reduzieren während ich für Examen gelernt hab^^
Von "arbeitslos" und Teeny kann also keine Rede sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zauberkuh1337 (29. April 2008)

15 Jahre jung, Schüler, kein WoW Spieler mehr aus Mangel an Freizeit


----------



## Anthea (29. April 2008)

ich bin 34, verheiratet und habe 1 Kind. Mein Mann spielt auch. Habe eine 70iger Magierin und 40iger Schamanin. spiele seit 1 Jahr.


----------



## KILLERxx0 (29. April 2008)

Hi, ich lerne den beruf fleischer!! fin ich cool, ich spiel seit ca 1,5 jahren WoW und bin 16^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hollia1 (29. April 2008)

bin 14, spiele ca. 2jahre(aber nur ca 1 jahr davon aktiver account) hab nen 70,51,2x 28 und 3x 19PvP Twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirali (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 35, hab 2 Kinder, bin Vollzeit berufstätig und spiele seit 1,5Jahren, hab 3x70, 1 Nachtelfdruidin, Blutelf Warlock und Troll Magierin, sowie diverse Twinks auf Horde und Alliseite^^

Mein Lebensgefährte ist 41, ebenfalls vollzeit berufstätig, hat 1 70er Tauren Krieger und diverse Twinks.


----------



## Gallero (29. April 2008)

Hallo^^

Also das ist ja eigentlich Schwachsinn. Ich selber bin 14 Jahre, Schüler (schreibe auch gute Noten)
und spiele seid einem Jahr WoW. Ich kenne aber jemanden der ist 35 Jahre alt und hat nen tollen Job, 
er stellt Computersoftware für Krankenhäuser her. Also verdient er auch gut. Er spielt auch so seid nem Jahr WoW und hat schon 2 70er. Das mit diesem vonwegen "WoW spielen doch nur Teenies und Arbeitslose"
ist totaler Humbuck! WoW ist eben ein Hobby, so wie Fussball. Man kommt zwar ist man nicht an der frischen Luft aber es ist eben ein Hobby.


----------



## default_user (29. April 2008)

30 Jahre alt spiele seid Feruar 2005, habe 2 70er, Paladin und Jäger dann noch paar PVP Twinks achso und bin in Arbeit


PS: kommt nicht an frische Luft??? also wenn wetter gut ist spiele ich auf meinem Balkon^^


----------



## Raphael69 (29. April 2008)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal.
Bin 38, berufstätig, und bin ganz frisch dabei in WoW. Es macht irre viel Spass, hilft mir schön abzuschalten und ich werd auf jeden Fall dabeibleiben.
Ich bin durch ein paar Arbeitskollegen zum Spiel gekommen und bin schwer überrascht wer von meinen Kolleginnen und Kollegen doch so alles WoW spielt. Da sind Chars allen Alters vertreten die man nie und nimmer in der WoW Ecke vermuten würde.


----------



## Greenknive (29. April 2008)

seit der Open Beta dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


20 ( noch ) Schüler ( ABI schon fast erledigt ^^ )


----------



## Mattiaca (29. April 2008)

Bin 27, Marketingleiter (Vollzeit) und spiele seit April 2005 WoW. Meine Freundin auch ab und an - habe sie aber im RL kennengelernt *G*


----------



## Ghrodan (29. April 2008)

Ich bin 20, Student. Ich spiele seit 2 Monaten und hab nen 64er Jäger...naja, und n paar low-twinks zum testen.

MfG, Goethe


----------



## Terbi (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sprenge ich dann als w, 48 dann sämtliche altersgrenzen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele meinen ersten char, ne 56er kriegerin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die allianz ^^


----------



## Madmaxx666 (29. April 2008)

32 Jahre / voll Berufstätig / Spiele seit dem ersten Tag / mehrere 70er und Twinks halt...


----------



## Monstero (29. April 2008)

15, Schüler, 70er Druide und Schurke, Raider aus Leidenschaft gerade diese ID Brutallus gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Main Heildruide)

edit: Spiele seiT 2.5 Jahren WoW


----------



## Headstrong (29. April 2008)

17, Azubi, 70ger mage, 70ger SChami


----------



## Ordus (29. April 2008)

18 jahre, zocke seit fast 2 jahren wow (bin shcüler am fachgymnasium)
70er verstärkerschami
70er hunter
70er ele schami

diverse twinks zwischen 40-50


----------



## Bignova (29. April 2008)

16,noch schüler und fange ständig bei WoW neu an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(hatte mal 70 undead schurke,abr gelöscht^^)


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (29. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.



Also mal ehrlich - den Zeitaufwand, den WoW erfordert, das kann sich ein Erwachsener, der im rL Karriere machen will, gar nicht leisten. Ergo:

1. Es stimmt: die meisten Spieler sind im Schulalter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Es stimmt: die verbleibende Minderheit der älteren Spieler hat im rL kaum was geschafft bzw. könnte wesentlich mehr schaffen, wenn sie auf WoW verzichten würde. Aber das will ja nicht jeder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sag' doch mal Deinem Vorgesetzten, wie lange Du am Tag WoW spielst (wenn Du Dich traust)...


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (29. April 2008)

29 Jahre...Berufstätig...2 70...der 3. auf lv.50...kkthxbye


----------



## Fumacilla (29. April 2008)

24, 3 70er, lager und transportarbeiter in nem pharmawerk... =)

so und wann erechnest du endlich mal den schnitt derjenigen die hier geantwortet haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (29. April 2008)

30 mit nem 70er Hunter, 55er Rogue, 31er Warlock

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass es *****egal ist wie alt man ist. 
Die meisten verniedlichen WoW einfach nur. Ok, es ist kein CS, aber dennoch gehts im Prinzip um das Thema Krieg und darum irgendwelche "bösen" Typen platt zu machen.

Wenn ein 35 Jähriger wie von der Biene gestochen vor dem Fernseher rumhopst weil er grad Wii zockt sagt ja auch keiner das er zu alt ist.

Leute, die so was sagen, zählen für mich zu denjenigen, die auch sagen das Videospiele aus einem Menschen automatisch einen Amokläufer machen.
Einfach Spießer kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Skilles (29. April 2008)

hiho
biin 16 (noch) schüler und spiel seit knapp nem jahr WoW (70er Mage, 70er Krieger, 30er Druide, 60er Paladin)


----------



## Netus (29. April 2008)

22 / berufstätig / 70er Warl., 23er mage & 14er Krieger bin seit 2 Jahren dabei ^^"


----------



## Sunny* (29. April 2008)

hi, wollt auch was dazu sagen.....

ich selber 24, voll berufstätig+nebenjob,+partnerschaft und gildenleitung!:-) 
Meine member sind zwischen *17-62jahren*!!!!! Durchschnittsalter 20-35 Jahre. der jüngste spieler der mir begegnete war 12!

lg sinta / sintara - rat v. dalaran


----------



## Iwarsnet (29. April 2008)

20 und zivi


----------



## Halfdead (29. April 2008)

Bin 19, im Mai meine Ausbildung zuende, spiele seit 2,5 jahren und habe nen 70er Def Krieger und nen 70er Shadow Priest, und diverses kleinzeugs ;D


----------



## Fabulon (29. April 2008)

Bin 50 J. und hab 70 er Priest, 70 er Mage 70 er Jäger und 70 er Schurke....
by the way...mein 15 Jhr. Sohn hatt auch nen 70 er Druiden und nen 66 er Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüsse


----------



## Bignova (29. April 2008)

Fabulon schrieb:


> Bin 50 J.


krass,bist ja voll der WoW-opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (30. April 2008)

22, Student mit nebenjob, einer super tollen beziehung die sahne läuft... bin mit meinem 70er pala in einer gilde die regelmäßig raidet, habe diverse twinks zwischen 24 und 52 und komme super damit klar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirYork (30. April 2008)

bin 22 auch berufstätig und habe mit warcraft 1 begonnen wow seid anfang dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besistic (30. April 2008)

Bin Student, 26, spiele seit einem Jahr, 2 70er und nen 60er.

Dere


----------



## Thalveas (30. April 2008)

also ich selbst 23

meine eltern spielen auch

meine mutter 46jahre 70ermage 70er pala 70er prioest 70er hunter
berufstätig

mein vater  54jahre   70er hunter 70er warri  70er pala
berufstätig

also..nix is mit nur kiddies..


----------



## Minousch (30. April 2008)

ich bin knapp 37 jahre alt, spiele seit april 2007
hab 2 70er chars,  deff-tank und warlock und noch ein paar kleine lvl 5 - 40  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin mit zwei jobs an 7 tagen in der woche berufstätig

mit meinem alter bin ich in meiner gilde die älteste frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die meisten in der gilde sind ca 14 - 30 ausser  zwei herren mit 45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sierrax (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 17, Koch, spiele seit Release, hab nen 70er Undead Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 70er Taure Jäger, 63er Blutelfin Paladin,
und nen 62er Orc Schurke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und div. Twinks 20-50!


By the Way natürlich alles Horde Chars x)

Realm: Vek´Lor

Mir gefällt das Smilie so^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (30. April 2008)

28, spiele seit 15 Monaten (wobei mein account in der Zeit mehr als die Hälfte inaktiv war) und gehe die 70 an, wenn hoffenlich in drei Wochen die Uni für mich durch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...



Zuldaar schrieb:


> 24, *durchschnitt bei männl. spieler is 26, bei weibl. 32*, schön wie es die altersgrenzen sprengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... da würd mich mal ne Quellenangabe interessieren!


----------



## Zwergjaeger (30. April 2008)

fast 17, spiele nen 70er hunter und nen 35er priest.
ich find die frage interessant, da manche ganz klar ihr alter in inis zeigen. das sind die schlimmsten in der gruppe. die "meinitemdropptnich"fraktion. da könnt ich kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (30. April 2008)

Ich sags einfach mal Pauschal unser Gildendurchschnitt liegt ca bei 28 Jahren .. startet bei einigen schon bei 18 und bei vielen anderne ist mit 40 noch ned Schluss ;-) ... und es ist keine 3 Mann Gilde das sind wohl so knapp 40 Leute Abends online ...

Ich selber bin 31 ... und Chars naja 70 70 70 66 ... aber das seit der Beta halt


----------



## k3ks (30. April 2008)

ich bin 11 spiele wow seit 2 tagen und habe einen lvl 19 h4xx0r pvp twink


----------



## Mithralurh (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 35, berufstätig und spiele seit Ende 2007. Hab bis jetzt einen Hexer (55), einen Pala (2) und einen Krieger (48, aber nicht mehr lange). Und ja, ich habe trotzdem noch Freunde, die ich sehe. Und ja, ich habe etwas für WoW aufgegeben, damit ich regelmäßig spielen kann: Tagesschau und Tatort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: WoW-Spieler sind für einige generell a) Teenies, aber vorwiegend Hauptschule,
                                                             b) Arbeitslos (wenn sie über 18 sind), bzw. Hartz-IV-Empfänger,
                                                             c) Spielsüchtig (was die ersten beiden Kategorien sozusagen         
                                                                 automatisch mit einschließt).



Für die Horde!


----------



## Lori. (30. April 2008)

/close pls

Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!


----------



## Orl (30. April 2008)

Bin grad 30 geworden und spiele seit G-Release mit mehreren Pausen. Bin zwar ca. 2 Jahren arbeitslos aber spiele nur einen Char richtig, das ist mein nun 70er Krieger^^.

PS: Ich find das Thema nicht schlecht. Ist nunmal ein Vorurteil, das der Threadersteller wiederlegen möchte. Ich spiele übrigens mit 40 bis 55 jahre alten Spielern zusammen. Das werte ich persönlich als.. nunja.. nicht nur kiddies spielen WoW (durchschnittsalter meiner Onlinebekannten ist ca 30)


----------



## Dwarf (30. April 2008)

bla
und meiner is am größten, danke
Es ging hier lediglich ums Alter nich um die Chars


----------



## Dragoon84 (30. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!



Da fragt man sich doch, WER hier das "Kiddy" ist!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du nix sinnvolles beizutragen hast oder dir der 
Thread nicht passt, versuch´s mal mit ALT+F4!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Ich bin 24 und berufstätig, spiele seit Juli '07 und hab nen 70er Hexer und diverse
Twinks zwischen 26 und 48! Bei meiner Freundin und der Hälfte meines Freundeskreises
sieht es genauso aus! Alle berufstätig, zwischen 22 und 33 Jahre alt und mindestens einen 70er!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

seit fretag ne ecke mehr über 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man wird so shcnell alt^^


----------



## Salena_priest (30. April 2008)

grüß euch,

also ich bin 32 und chirurg am akh in wien
spiele seit release


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. April 2008)

24 stellenlos, 70 heal pala // 70 vergelter pala  // 70 shadow priest // 39 hunter // 27 druide
 spiele seit anfang von BC


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (30. April 2008)

In knapp ner Woche 28, berufstätig, mit sozialen Kontakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und schlafgestört...


----------



## turageo (30. April 2008)

Salena_priest schrieb:


> also ich bin 32 und chirurg am akh in wien



Ja, ja die Heiler-Klassen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich bin 24, berufstätig (ERP-Admin inkl. Bereitschaftsdienst), zwei 70ger (Hexer und Jäger) und ein paar Twinks im Bereich zwischen 20 und 50, zock seit 2 1/2 Jahren WoW, Freundin (die auch öfters mal auf ihrem eigenen Acc zockt)...

Also bei mir auf Arbeit gibts schon viele im Bereich 30 - 45, die WoW spielen, aber gut die doppelte Menge an ca. 16/17 - 25-jährigen. Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass der Hauptaltersbereich bei WoW schon sowas zwischen 17 und 30 sein würd (geraten, nicht gewusst).

mfg


----------



## Tyrael/Leonce (30. April 2008)

15, Schüler, 70er Priest und 70er Schurke


----------



## catwoman25776 (30. April 2008)

Bin 31, ganztags berufstätig und spiele seit Juli 06. Mein Mann ist 36, Rest wie bei mir.
Aber auch wir mussten uns in game schon des öfteren anhören, bei unserem Alter müssten wir wohl Hartz IV Empfänger sein, sonst hätten wir doch gar keine Zeit zum Spielen^^


----------



## soul6 (30. April 2008)

Bin 46 (^^) und meine besten Freunde (Ehepaar) in WOW, sind auch seit 1 Jahr dabei und die sind 49 sie und 53 er ! (aber nicht lvl )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir arbeiten alle Vollzeit und ich hab z.b.: 70er Tank / 60er Priest / 2 mal 35 Twinks

Und meine Lieblingsuhrzeit für WOW : zwischen 6 und 7:30 morgens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Thewizard76 (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt Berufstätig.
1 70er mal heil mal schutzpala
1 64er Schurken beides Ally
und seit neuestem
1 13er Hexenmeister Horde


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

bin 17 (in 1 monat) spiele gut 2 jahre (so piemaldaumen). Habe zich chars kein auf 70 nur ein auf 68.... na ja gelernt hab ich eh nie,... daran hat wow net viel geändert. Ich geh bald in eine Ausblidung habe einen großen Freundeskreis, ein Hobby was nie zu kurz kommt und ich weiß immer welche Jahreszeit drausen ist stinke nicht und bin wohl genährt (zu wohl-.- anderes thema). Ich meine hey wenn das game mir spaß macht würde ich es auch mit 60 spieln... bin en gamer werde nie zu alt für sowas


----------



## Etrius (30. April 2008)

36 jahre, Chars siehe sig.....berufstätig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele seit knapp 1,5 Jahren WOW


----------



## Caramali (30. April 2008)

23 Jahre jung und auch Berufstätig. 
 Level 70 Mensch Hexenmeisterin =)

WoW spiele ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren.


@dem Themenstrater:

Ich kenne einige die Arbeiten und Wow spielen und auch in deinem Alter sind so ca. 
Kann sein das es von Server zu Server verschieden ist...
Es stimmt viele die nicht Arbeiten gehen spielen wow und natürlich auch viele die noch weit unter 18 sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe grüße
Caramali  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwitch (30. April 2008)

Bin 21 Jahre

Habe nen

70er Deff Warri
70er Off Warri
70er Warlock
70er Healpala

Bin auch Berufstätig


----------



## Bamb (30. April 2008)

bin 19 und hab nen stufe 38 hunter


----------



## DoofDilla (30. April 2008)

31, nur einen Char (Level 70 Hunter) weil selbstständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstständig = Selber ständig arbeiten


----------



## Destilatus (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 19 Jahre jung und Studier an der TU Dresden Biologie /  Geographie und habe einen 70iger Schurken


----------



## Meena (30. April 2008)

Ich bin weiblich, 21 Jahre alt und Azubine.
Wow spiele ich seit Oktober '06, including 2 70'ern, und diverses Gedöns zwischen 65 und 6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (30. April 2008)

Sers,

bin 32, berufstätig und spiele viel zuviel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newsaria (30. April 2008)

grüsse ,

ich werde nächste Woche 34, und nein ich bin nicht Arbeitslos .

Ich bin vor drei Jahren durch einen Freund an den PC geraten und nicht mehr
von Wow losgekommen.

Ich habe : 70iger: 2Mages , 2 Krieger, 1 Druiden, 1 Priester und einen Schurken.
               und ne menge kleine Twinks

Am meisten habe ich Spass Gildenleiterin von Ehre und Stärke zusein.

glg

Saria


----------



## MeXxX1993 (30. April 2008)

15, schüler, 70 schami
zocke seit : 1 jahr


----------



## Lewa (30. April 2008)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> im grunde ist es doch völlig egal, aber gut bin 14^^


das merkt man an deinem namen!
<-16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (30. April 2008)

51 Berufstätig,spiele seit 2 Jahren.
Grüsse


----------



## Highlanderr1987 (30. April 2008)

21, berufstätig seit 2 jahren wow 70er mage 70er Schurke 42er Preister 11er Druide im aufbau


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

19 mip

mfg


----------



## Torostrus (30. April 2008)

35 Berufstätig, spiele seit knapp 2 jahren, 70 Tauren Jäger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outi (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 30 Jahre habe 2 70er und noch ein paar Twinks von 28 -  48. Ich bin voll berufstätig im 3 schicht system und spiele seit ca 2 Jahren WoW.  Manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger... Kommt drauf an was im RL ansteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 48 Jahre alt, spiele seit 12 Monaten WOW. Meine Kinder ebenfalls, die sind 13. Neuerdings teste ich noch Mythos in der Beta und kann versprechen, daß es gut wird. Hier ist viel Potenzial vorhanden und die Programmierer sind fleißig. Es ist auch geeignet für kurze Spielzeiten, also zur Entspannung.
skunkie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sillie (30. April 2008)

Hallo bin 35 Berufstätig (Krankenschwester) 68er Magier 63 Druide,spiele seit Jahren Wow,mit unterbrechung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karull (30. April 2008)

Hehe...Das liest sich hier wie die besetzungsliste der anonymen WoWholiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciferdius (30. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.





Es soll ja auch nur nen thema sein um zu wiederlegen das wow nur von Kindern gespielt wird, und hurra, die ersten zwei seiten in dem threat waren nett, und alle haben lieb und brav geantwortet, und dann kamst du....
einer fällt immer aus der rolle nur um mal was zu schreiben und aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen....
selbst der gute alte blubb machte braf mit, sollte doch zu denken geben, oder ?Also, wenn man nix zu schreiben hat, einfach mal lassen, das würde solche themen nicht immer sprengen, und das Forum würde entlastet werden, möchtest du ja anscheinend auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btt

Ich bin 32, habe 3 70er und 2 die auf dem weg sind. Ich spiele WoW seit s.5 Jahren, bin berufstätig.
Das Alter in unserer Gilde liegt zwischen 12 und 48 jahren, wobei der ruhigste und vll auch der netteste
der 12 jährige ist. Quasi unser maskotchen.


----------



## Nocard (30. April 2008)

Bin 28, habe 2 Söhne und bin HAUSMANN von Beruf <-- Das ist tatsächlich ein Beruf, der leider keine Zukunft hat, weil die Kinder immer älter werden... ^^

Spiele seit Dez. '07
Ein Mensch-Hexer 70

Greetz


----------



## skunkie (30. April 2008)

> Habt ihr alle lange weile oder was?????



Der erste Thread, der Sinn macht, und du läßt nur Müll raus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anakha (30. April 2008)

Hi,
bin 42, berufstätig, hab zwei Kinder, spiele seit ca 1 Jahr ^^ Mein Main-Char ist ein 70er Furor-Krieger ( mit dem mich keiner in ´ne Inz mitnehmen will - heul) , Twinks hab ich einen 14er Hexer und einen 20er Drui 

Grüsse an alle


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

20 ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garlef (30. April 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal mitmachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin 28 Jahre jung, arbeite knapp 50 Stunden die Woche.

Habe einen 70 er Menschenmagier und einene 70 er Menschenkrieger (Def)

dazu noch einen 64 er Jäger der aber auf Eis liegt... (macht keinen Spaß mehr)

Außerdem gibts da noch diverse Twinks so um die 40 rum die ich immer mal wieder spiele... WoW spiele
ich seit BC Release...


So dann mal Happy Farming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sven


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Jo ich bin 32, Reperaturtechniker und zocke seit Release. Hab da jetzt 4 70er und mein kleiner DefTank ist auf dem Weg der 5te zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab das Glück das meine Frau auch feuer gefangen hat und wir so unter der Woche abends viel am zocken sind. Das Wochenende ist dann eher fürs RL verbucht ^^

lg Icho


----------



## hunter2701 (30. April 2008)

bin 39, spiele seid 2 1/6 Jahren, habe 3 Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ja, ich habe auch andere Hobbys)
habe 3 70iger und der 4. ist in Arbeit.

Und ich denke, viele Kids können froh sein, dass es viele Ältere gibt, da diese vieles doch viel entspannter sehen, als so mancher anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, berufstätig bin auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciferdius (30. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich - den Zeitaufwand, den WoW erfordert, das kann sich ein Erwachsener, der im rL Karriere machen will, gar nicht leisten. Ergo:
> 
> 1. Es stimmt: die meisten Spieler sind im Schulalter.
> 
> ...




Öhm...falsch, ich bin Filialleiter, Raide im Endcontent, verdiene gut, UND ich habe rL
Wie du siehst, es geht auch anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (30. April 2008)

/close pls

Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!


----------



## Tolan (30. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.


Schade das man User wie dich nicht verschieben kann (Kategorie : User die nur Blödsinn von sich geben ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüsse


----------



## MrBrowni (30. April 2008)

36 Jahre, 70 Priester, 70 Schurke, 61 Druide


----------



## Tolan (30. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!


Uups gleich noch einer für die Kategorie User die nur Blödsinn von sich geben 
Grüsse


----------



## Ciferdius (30. April 2008)

Es sollte sich jetzt mal wer aufmachen, und mal niederschreiben wie die altersverteilung hier so ist.
Z.B.
27 x 20 jahre
15 x 32 jahre
^^
Dann kann man ja sehen das der allgemeine durchschnitt in WoW höher ist als man denkt.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

gabs sowas nicht schon mal?  naja

20, berufstätig, 1.5 Jahre in WoW Unterwegs, 70er Hexer / Horde


----------



## Rolandos (30. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.



Ich weiß nicht was du hast, ich finde es recht interessant, mal zu sehen wie alt die Spieler sind.

Wenn ich diesen Threat so überfliege scheine ich noch der Älteste zu sein(55), habe aber nicht jeden Beitrag gelesen und ich bin auch voll im Beruf. 

Aber als alter Rollenspielveteran muss ich sagen, WOW hat nichts mehr mit einem Rollenspielspiel der alten Schule zu tun, weswegen ich auch nach vier Monaten spielen, keine Lust mehr dazu habe, also noch die Prepaidkarte abspielen und dann ist Schluss. Vielleicht bekomme ich meinen Char ja noch auf 70. 
Finde es erbärmlich, das die Spiele, besonders die RPG's, immer mehr in Richtung "Gegner zerhacken" absacken, und finde es noch schlimmer, dass das auch noch bei den Spielern ankommt. 

Hätte nicht gedacht (ich gehöre zu den Entwicklern der ersten Videospiele, Bildschirmtennis, PacMan) das die elektronischen Spiele so verkommen.   Elektronischer Sport, oder Spieler gegen Spieler, und das findet die Jugend auch noch GEIL.  Ich kann's nicht fassen.


----------



## Belphigor (30. April 2008)

bin 45 Jahre alt, alleinerziehend und voll berufstätig. Spiele seit ca. 2 Jahren und habe 2 70er und einen 68er


----------



## Cadmus (30. April 2008)

31, seit 2 jahren dabei, 2 ex-70er (schurke, pala), 70er schami

BTW: der älteste in meiner gilde ist 56.....also, nix mit nur teenies spielen!

LG


----------



## skunkie (30. April 2008)

> Spieler gegen Spieler, und das findet die Jugend auch noch GEIL. Ich kann's nicht fassen.


Das ist es doch gerade, so ein 12jähriger killt dich 55jährigen im BG, das hat doch was für die Jugend, da müssen wir durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (30. April 2008)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Also ich werde im Sommer 22 und spiele seit dem 2. Weihnachtstag 2007 WoW.

Zwar bin ich noch arbeitslos (aber habe schon die Aufnahmebestätigung, dass ich im Sommer mein Abi nachholen darf *freu*) aber ich verbringe nicht die ganze Zeit vor dem PC. Ich sehe das Spiel eher als ein Hobby an. Manchmal spiel ich sicher auch einen ganzen Tag, aber meist spiel ich nicht mehr als 2 Stunden täglich. 

In unserer Gilde sind auch viele ältere und auch jüngere, die berufstätig sind. Man kann das also nicht verallgemeinern finde ich.

LG
Divi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

<<<---- 35 Jahre alt, Berufstätig und Mutter, seit  1 3/4 Jahr dabei und 2 70er + Twinks in allen möglichen Levelbereichen und ich kenne min. noch rund 10 weitere Mitspieler meines Alters und älter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (30. April 2008)

bin 32, mein Chef sieht mich 5 Tage die Woche und das seid ca 13 Jahren, diverse 70er und Twinks (alle Klassen vorhanden)

in meiner gilde sind die engsten freunde von mir, wowo ist da irgendwie wie ein virus rumgegangen, spielen fast alle seid Feb 2005

da wir meist nur in 5er Instanzen rennen und seid neustem ab und zu Kara haben wir halt die Zeit zum twinken genutzt.

die altersspanne in unserer gilde beträgt von anfang 20 bis knapp über 60 und damit ist das alter und nicht der level gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Eigor von Madmortem


----------



## 67cent (30. April 2008)

Ich glaube mal da liegt dein Bekannter aber voll daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin 42 Jahre und kenne bestimmt InGame 20-30 leutchen w/m die auch voll in Berufsleben stecken Kinder haben und noch andere Hobbys nach gehn.
Selber zocke ich ein WL und der kommt auch nicht zu kurz T5 / T6 Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (30. April 2008)

bin 31 Jahre alt und stehe dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taaurus (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen män. 33 habe eine 70 Schamanin, 38 Jägerin 2 um di 15. Seit ca 3 Jahren und gehe Arbeiten


----------



## Orchid/Innocénce (30. April 2008)

Hallo.

Ich bin 22, Mutter und somit derzeit Hausfrau. Ich spiele seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren und habe eine 70er Hexe (Main), einen 70er Pala und einen 70er Mage und einige nicht nennenswerte kleine Twinks


----------



## Farstar (30. April 2008)

34 Berufstätig (Gerichtsmedizin)


----------



## Aird3viL (30. April 2008)

Hey...

ich bin 21 jahre alt und spiele seit 4 monaten WoW hab ein 64 Prot-Pala ein 38 priest eine hexe mit lvl 36 und ein dudu aber erst lvl 12 xD is ganz neu =))  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willownr1 (30. April 2008)

33 Jahre jung, weiblich, berufstätig, spiele seit ca 1Jahr, 70er Hexe, 54er Jägerin und 40er Magierin

hab auch schon einige spieler kennengelernt die älter sind, so selten ist das nicht ;-))) und das ist gut so...


----------



## msfluppy (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



26 Jahre jung, weiblich, spiele seit Januar 2006, berufstätig.
Habe je einen 70er Magier, Jäger, Hexe, Schurke und Pala.
Dudu ist zur Zeit noch 65.
Habe meinen Freund über WoW kennengelernt, mittlerweile wohnen wir zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inghinn (30. April 2008)

34, berufstätig, alleinerziehend und hab trotzdem 3 Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. April 2008)

fast 33 berufstätig


----------



## Rolandos (30. April 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Das ist es doch gerade, so ein 12jähriger killt dich 55jährigen im BG, das hat doch was für die Jugend, da müssen wir durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann sein,  habe zwar keine Ahnung wie alt die Beiden waren, die zu zweit  60,61 Krieger, Pala, meinen 65iger Jäger, in einem PvP Quest, ich hasse PVP, aber was tut man alles für ein paar Erfahrungspunkte, beseitigen wollten, leider klappte das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also so leicht bin ich nicht zu erledigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (30. April 2008)

selbst bin ich nur 16 jahre alt
aber in meiner gilde fürte der altersdurchschnitt immerhin bei so 22 liegen
kenne aber mehrere spieler über 30 und sogar eine hand voll über 40


----------



## Zatrisha (30. April 2008)

26, selbständig, ein mann (der nicht wow zockt *g*), 3 katzen, 1 baby

daher bin ich mit meiner hexe auch erst bis lvl 64 gekommen und hab "nur" einige twinks um die 40 herum. 

langsam ernährt sich das eichhorn - da muß man eben prioritäten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magothia (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin fast 32. Berufstätig. Ich spiele seit ca. 2,5 Jahen. Chars: Mage (70), HM (70), Priester (70), Schurke (70) und Paladin (70) - Während meiner Studienzeit habe ich mehr gespielt. Jetzt beschränkt sich alles auf das WE bzw. ca. 3-4 Std. nach der Arbeit.

Grüße


----------



## Timewarp85 (30. April 2008)

22 Jahre, 70er Mage 28er Pala und seit 1,5Jahren dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kenne aber auch einige die Ü30 sind und WOW spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waterboy76 (30. April 2008)

32 Jahre, 70er druide und 68 Schamane, berufstätig und seit 1 Jahr dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.



ich blicks nicht, geh doch einfach nicht in threads die dich nicht interessieren...man man immer das selbe
und die threads von "belang" (natürlich wäre "belang" dann was du darüber denkst), gibt es alle schon x fach...also mal locker durch die hose atmen und threads lesen die einen interessieren


----------



## Tomminocka (30. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich - den Zeitaufwand, den WoW erfordert, das kann sich ein Erwachsener, der im rL Karriere machen will, gar nicht leisten. Ergo:
> 
> 1. Es stimmt: die meisten Spieler sind im Schulalter.
> 
> ...




Kann dem leider nicht zustimmen. Ich spiele drei Tage in der Woche(sind die Raidtage), Dailys mach ich morgens, wenn ich Spätschicht hab und meine Frau Frühschicht(^^).

Ansonsten hab ich genug RL. Mein direkter Vorgesetzter bin ich und mein Vorgesetzter weiß, wie lange ich zocke :-)

Schaff auch so alles im RL, was ich mir zum Ziel setze.

Grüße


----------



## szell (30. April 2008)

25 jahre,berufstätig ,1 kind und ein zweites in Arbeit,2 70 Druide und Schurke und ein paar Twinks ,Wow spiele ich immer erst abends wenn der Junior ins Bett gegangen ist.
zum Thema kiddis:bis auf den Umstand das sie häufig etwas ungeduldig sind und in raids dazu neigen alle paar Minuten irgendwas episches in den chat zu posten das sie gerne hätten und die Space-Taste wohl eine geradezu hypnotische Wirkung auf sie hatt(Springen macht sooooo viel Spass juhuuuuu) sind alle die ich kenne korekte kleine Zocker die in den meisten Fällen viel Plan vom spiel haben und mich weder beim smalltalk oder bei gediegenen Diskusionen davon überzeugt hätten das mit ihnen kein spiel zu machen sei,
im Gegenteil-die wirklich "netten" Zocker trifft man meistens so bei 18+ an da ihnen anscheinend die einen zu jung sind und die anderen ihnen wohl zu oft zu verstehen geben das es nicht ihre WoW ist und jeder hier
platz für sich und seinen "waytoplay" hatt(idealismus incomming).

ps: finde den Tread sehr nice auch wenn er nicht(omgomgomg)überlebenswichtige WoW Inhalte behandelt^^.

Danke für die willkommene Abwechslung im flame geplagten Buffed.de Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ein Bekannter von mir ist Oberarzt und 56 Jahre jung,der spielt WoW zusammen mit seinem Sohn
      und hatt mir mal folgendes gesagt:"seit ich WoW spiele sind meine multitasking fähigkeiten enorm gestiegen und meine fähigkieten für abstrakte Gedankengänge haben auch zugenommen".
da kann ich nur sagen-Amen.


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Bin 21, Spiel seit gute 1 1/2 jahre  WoW.
Ich Zocke ein 70er Schurken ein 70er Mage 
und ein 70er Holy-Priester, wobei dieser am häufigsten gespielt wird.

Hab meine Gesselenprüfung mit ner 2 Gemacht und bin 2.ter Kammersieger,
also nichts von den Cliché wer was erreichen will in wow hat kein RL.
Man muss nur Ehrgeiz haben, dan Klappts auch InGame sowie im RL.
Achja bin Berufstätig.

P.S. Bin laut meinen Gildenleiter das "Nesthäkchen"also,
 lässt sich nur das alter von den anderen Mitglieder nur schätzen.


----------



## Snook83 (30. April 2008)

huhu,

also ich bin 24 und spiele seid bischen über einem jahr.
hab nen 70ger pala, 70ger schurke und nen 66ger jäger

bin auch voll berufstätig und mach nebenzu genug anderes zeug.

man muss also nicht "älter" und arbeitslos sein zum wow spielen. 
in meiner alten gilde war ich mit 24 auch einer der jüngerern generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meggie7 (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin ja begeistert von diesem Thread! Nicht von allen Inhalten ^^, sondern *dass* es ihn gibt....
Ich bin nämlich erst seit 1,5 *Monaten* dabei und dachte schon, ich müsste Komplexe wegen meines Alters bekommen ^^. 

Ich bin 43, durch meinen Sohn (13) und eine Freundin (38, berufstätig, alleinerziehend) an WoW geraten und gerade noch in der Suchtphase ^^. (Ich weiß, das legt sich *g*.) Ich bin Freiberuflerin, alleinerziehend, 2 Kinder, 2 Hunde, 2 Katzen, Haus und Garten. Jo, und immer noch Zeit, ein bisschen zu zocken....

Meine Charas:

Schurke, 30
Magierin, 19
Jägerin, 17

Ich übe noch ^^.....

Gruß
Meggie


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal bei der Kaffeepause in meiner Firma die Ohren gespitzt; insgesamt 16 Spieler ausgemacht, von 19 Jahren (Azubi IT-Fachinformatiker) bis zum Senior-Berater (48 Jahre, verheiratet, 1 Kind). 

Ob wir mal ne Gilde aufziehen sollten ? Schade nur, das lediglich 2 auf der richtigen Seite spielen ....


----------



## smutje (30. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!



... aha ...



Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!



... soso - meinst Du Dein Kommentar wird ernster genommen, wenn Du Dich wiederholst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... versuchs doch besser mal mit *Fettschrift* und in Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (30. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich - den Zeitaufwand, den WoW erfordert, das kann sich ein Erwachsener, der im rL Karriere machen will, gar nicht leisten. Ergo:
> 
> 1. Es stimmt: die meisten Spieler sind im Schulalter.
> 
> ...



Oha, da lehnt sich aber einer ganz weit aus dem Fenster. Was hältst du von folgender Argumentation?
 Schüler sollten etwas weniger zocken um einen akzeptablen Abschluss hinzukriegen. Dann hätten sie  20 Jahre später einen so guten Job, dass sie es sich leisten können beim spielen etwas zu relaxen.

Nochmal: Ich hab Job (10 Stunden/Tag im Schnitt), Frau  und Tiere, mit denen ich auch relativ viel Zeit verbringe.

Zum spielen langt es abends mal 1-3 Stunden, wenn ich Lust habe und am Wochenende.


----------



## steleon (30. April 2008)

Bin 33,verheiratet,Kind, Berufstätig,spiele seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Habe derzeit 70er Mage,  26er Druide. Hatte 70er Hexer -> aber gelöscht und 65 Krieger -> gelöscht und 40er Jäger.Ebenfalls gelöscht


----------



## Akantus (30. April 2008)

Hi,

alos  ich bin 33 , 

Spiele jeden Tag soviel wie es geht WOW.  Arbeitslos bin ich selber nicht, sondern Selbstständig, aber es spielt 

doch überhaupt keine Rolle wie alt oder ob man Arbeitlos ist oder nicht.

Alle sollen Ihren spass haben...und das wünsche ich jeden auch hier....

Viel Spass weiterhin.....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss Akantus


----------



## Sisloc (30. April 2008)

ich bin 27..nicht mehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
gehe auch geregelt arbeiten, am we auf partys, in der woche zock ich öfters mal wow und hab meine freundin auch in nem online rp kennengelernt. 
durch sie bin ich dann zu wow gekommen und wir sitzen 
beim zocken nebeneinander oder sie daheim und reden über ts.
so verbringen wir auch die zeit wo wir uns nicht im rl sehen gemeinsam..find ich gut

ich denke wir haben nen altersdurchschnitt von ca 30. der jüngste und einzige unter 20 ist der sohn vom ältesten xD


----------



## blutlady (30. April 2008)

Huhu ich bin weiblich 36 Jahre alt (70ger Mage) im Moment Hausdrache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein Mann 40 Jahre alt voll berufstätig  (70er hexe) und unsere Tochter 12 Jahre alt(63er Jäger)  der Durchschnitt in unserer Gilde ist so um die 20 . Wobei unsere Tochter das Gildenküken ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Bin 28, berufstätig (Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte und Nachhilfelehrerin für Englisch) und ungebunden. Trotzdem spiele ich, hochgerechnet, so ca. 5 Stunden von Montags bis Freitags WoW und am Wochenende eventuell 3-5 Stunden am Tag, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe.


----------



## hunter2701 (30. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!



das hast du nun zum zweiten mal geschrieben.
Brauchst du aufmerksamkeit, weil sonst keiner mit dir spielt oder was soll der quatsch?


----------



## Fleischermeister (30. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme und für die (fast) durchweg guten Kommentare, auf die paar nicht so guten gehe ich besser erst gar nicht ein.
Eure Angaben haben meine Meinung voll bestätigt :
1. Es sind bei weiten nicht nur "Kiddys" in WoW unterwegs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Es geht doch, Arbeit, ein normales RL und WoW unter einerm Hut zu bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Es gibt seeehhr viele Nette Leute hier in der Buffed Comunity !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen noch viel Spass beim zocken und im RL !!

Gruss und NEIN ich bin kein Metzger, fand nur den Namen lustig, da ich öfter Allies abschlachte^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (30. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> /close pls
> 
> Dümmster Thread des Jahrhunderts, erstellt von nem Kiddy!




Danke, ich fühl mich sofort wieder jung, aber wenn du mal gelesen hättest, was du ja offensichtlich einigermassen kannst,¨hättest du gelesen das ich 43 Jahre jung bin, da steh ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und kommst du dir nicht ziemlich blöde vor, wenn zig Leute das hier positiv sehen und nur du und noch einer hier rumflamen. Mach mal nen eigenen Thread auf, dann bekommst du evt. die Aufmerksamkeit du do offensichtlich suchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

@Chimära:

Ach weißt Du, mit einer solchen Aussage schiesst man sich selber massiv ins Aus. Aber solche karrieregeilen Vollpfosten sind mir leider zur genüge bekannt aus meinem 20 - jährigen Berufsleben. 12 Stunden am Tag knechten, um irgendwann mal in die engere Auswahl für den stellvertretenden Abteilungsleiterposten (Abteilung mit fünf Mann) in Betracht zu kommen, nein danke. 

Ich arbeite lieber als Spezialist meine 8 bis 9 Stunden am Tag, habe Spaß an meiner Arbeit, verdiene genausoviel wie manch einer dieser karrieregeilen Pepitas und habe noch obendrein ab und an das Vergenügen, diese Trottel vor versammelter Mannschaft der Dummheit zu überführen. Wobei der dann herbei geführte Karriereknick den pechschwarzen Teil meiner Selbst vor Vergenügen johlen läßt.

Merke: mit Powerpoint und Excel läßt sich halt nicht alles in der IT regeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helmy54 (30. April 2008)

Bin 54  und Spiele seit Februar 2008 , habe 68 Krieger und 11 Magier


----------



## -PuRity- (30. April 2008)

Qwalle schrieb:


> morgen 23




Happy Birthday ;D

@me: 21, Berufstätig als kfm. Sachbearbeiter und 2 70er (Druide und Hexe). Für mehr empfehle ich ebenfalls mein mybuffed - Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamnosáh (30. April 2008)

32; vollbeschäftigt (schichtdienst) plus nebenjob; vergeben, keine kinder; diverse chars im low-lvl weil ich zu faul zum leveln bin und immer mal wieder irgendwo neu anfange; spielzeit schwankt von 1-3 std pro woche bis 1-3 std pro tag.


----------



## Karzag (30. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahso also machst du im prinzip das gleiche wie ich!! du kommentierst posts die dir nicht gefallen mit deiner meinung die, wie meine scheinbar auch, keinen interessieren .  und du erwartest auch  noch das ich dir drohe ??
das wäre so als würde ich im zirkus aufstehen und den clown verprügeln .
aber was für fakten willst du denn hören? ich habe geäussert das es den leuten scheiss egal sein kann wie alt jemand ist und das es meinermeinung nach  nur ein weitere thema is  das das forum zumüllt wenn dir das nicht fakt und argument genug ist, is das ne sache mit der du fertig werden musst. und wenn es dir sinnfrei erscheint was ich schreibe hast du dich dich automatisch noch weiter unten eingereiht da du es kommentierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denk mal drüber nach wer im glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit felsbrocken murmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (30. April 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Ahso also machst du im prinzip das gleiche wie ich!! du kommentierst posts die dir nicht gefallen mit deiner meinung die, wie meine scheinbar auch, keinen interessieren .  und du erwartest auch  noch das ich dir drohe ??
> das wäre so als würde ich im zirkus aufstehen und den clown verprügeln .
> aber was für fakten willst du denn hören? ich habe geäussert das es den leuten scheiss egal sein kann wie alt jemand ist und das es meinermeinung nach  nur ein weitere thema is  das das forum zumüllt wenn dir das nicht fakt und argument genug ist, is das ne sache mit der du fertig werden musst. und wenn es dir sinnfrei erscheint was ich schreibe hast du dich dich automatisch noch weiter unten eingereiht da du es kommentierst.
> 
> ...



pssst....
gucke erstmal wieviele sich an diesem thread *normal* beteiligt haben!!
Soviele normale antworten findest du in keinem thread, also .... pssst!!


----------



## Cerb_Mann (30. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...




Also ich bin 26 , Product-Manager, Spiele seit ca. 2 Jahren WOW, 1 70er Tank, 1 49er Shami und 1 13 er Schurke (BANKCHAR)^^


----------



## thethinker (30. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Ach deshalb der Name.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL! Dann werde ich ja tagtäglich von zwei finsteren Mächten gleichzeitig beeinflust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin übrigens 18, habe einen 70er mage und einen feral der auch bald 70 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele seit Juli letzten Jahres und habe zwischendurch ca. zwei Monate Pause gemacht (Irgendwann zu Weihnachten bis März)


----------



## Zulurain (30. April 2008)

Hallo

also ich bin 52 Jahre altund spiele WOW schon fast 3 Jahre. Inzwischen habe ich einen L 70 Paladin, Magier, Hexenmeister und eine L 62 Priesterin. Berufstätig bin ich auch und wenn ich mal Zeit habe spiele ich das Spiel sehr gerne. Mit Instanzen habe ich es nicht so, habe 2 L 70 geschafft ohne einen Instanzbesuch, hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. ( es ist meist eine Zeitfrage ob man in eine Instanz gehen kann )    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (30. April 2008)

bin 16, spiele seit 1 Jahr...aber ich habe nicht die Erfahrung gemacht dass (zumindest bei den ernstzunehmenden Spielern) nur Teens vorkommen.
Eher dass man im High-End in den meisten Gilden in meinem Alter lieber nich rumschreit wie alt man ist wenn man keine Vorurteile provozieren will.


----------



## Budrick (30. April 2008)

Moin Moin 

ich bin 28 berufstätig   Frau und Kind 

2 70 er 
1 66 er

und ein paar pvp Twinks !

spiele seid 08.06


----------



## Ceremone (30. April 2008)

Ich bin  18  Und grade in der Lehre.  Spiele seit ca 1 Jahr Wow  mit meinem 70 Shadow Pries.


----------



## Brausefee (30. April 2008)

Huhuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin 38 (gelernte Systembetreuerin), Hausfrau und Mutter.

Habe 4 x 70er Chars und noch ein paar drunter.

Betreibe nebenher noch ein kleines Webradio.

Spiele so ziemlich von Anfang an.


----------



## Qwalle (30. April 2008)

heute 23  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (30. April 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht (ich gehöre zu den Entwicklern der ersten Videospiele, Bildschirmtennis, PacMan) das die elektronischen Spiele so verkommen.   Elektronischer Sport, oder Spieler gegen Spieler, und das findet die Jugend auch noch GEIL.  Ich kann's nicht fassen.




Kanste mal sehn was du angerichtet hast indem du den spielwahn auf PCs mit begründed hast...schäm dich^^


----------



## Elysson (30. April 2008)

ich tippe (was meine Erfahrung auch zumindest bestätigt) 25% der spieler zwischen 15 und 20, 50% zwischen 20 und 30 und nochmal 25% zwischen 30 und 50,  wobei ich es ab 20 eh für so ziemlich egal halte wie alt die leute sind, die meisten sind da "erwachsen".


----------



## Daely (30. April 2008)

Bin 16, mache eine Ausbildung zum Maurer und hatte einen 70 Hexer, dann einen Priester der jetzt glaub 52 ist. Er vergammelt aber nur. Hab keine Zeit mehr zum Spielen ^^


----------



## minuba (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

bin 31 Jahre, berufstätig, 1 68er Jäger und 1 29er Krieger und spiele seit 2005.

Gruß an alle älteren Spieler


----------



## Müllermilch (30. April 2008)

13 und treibe mich trotzdem mit gilde in t5 inis rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich geh auch nich auf die baumschule xD mittlere-reife  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bohnii (30. April 2008)

me is weibchen und bald 23 xD

zock nen 70er shadow (main)
70 krieger
70 jäger
60 magier xD

und so kleine twinkis und bankis

me macht fernschule, also kann ich zocken wann ich will - keine zeitliche bindung-


----------



## Micha@Gilneas (30. April 2008)

Stolze 20 Jahre ^^ Ausbildung zum EDV Trottel xD <- Was is wohl EDV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon alter Hase was WoW angeht ... seid Beta dabei ... etliche 70er ... dann alle mal gelöscht (ja ich bin blöd) und atm ... 70er holypriest 70er Icemage 70er Feraldruide 70er Dämo Hexer und 58er Meeleshami ^^

Main hauptsächlich die Healbitch Oo


----------



## Kamaji (30. April 2008)

14 phew phew ^^
70 Rogue 70 Schami


----------



## Fleischermeister (30. April 2008)

Zulurain schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich bin 52 Jahre altund spiele WOW schon fast 3 Jahre. Inzwischen habe ich einen L 70 Paladin, Magier, Hexenmeister und eine L 62 Priesterin. Berufstätig bin ich auch und wenn ich mal Zeit habe spiele ich das Spiel sehr gerne. Mit Instanzen habe ich es nicht so, habe 2 L 70 geschafft ohne einen Instanzbesuch, hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. ( es ist meist eine Zeitfrage ob man in eine Instanz gehen kann )
> 
> ...



Ich finds gut das es auch ein paar in meiner Altergruppe und drüber gibt, zeigt es doch das wir nicht verkalken und zu Sesselpupern werden. Es ist auch bewiesen, das Spielen durchaus förderlich ist, da bleibt man fit im Kopf und Reaktionen trainiert man auch.
Das mit den Inis geb ich dir Recht, hab am Anfang die Low Inis mitgemacht, aber ab Zul wurde mir das einfach zu lang, vor allem hat genervt, das einige mittendrin geschrieben haben : muss Schluss machen Abendessen, oder : Ich darf nur bis 20:00h.
Ich hab meinen 70er auch ohne Inis hochgezogen, der 2te ist in Arbeit, aber auch als 70er hab ich keinen Bock auf diese ewig langen Raids, die mann zig mal machen muss um an die T Sets zu kommen, mir reicht erstmal das S1 Set.


----------



## pingu77 (30. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> wie du siehst Buffed Community zwischen 14-30. ^^



Stimmt nich, bin 13 3/4 ;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hab nen 70er Mage und nen 53er Hunter in Knapp 1,5 Jahren WoW geshcafft ;P


----------



## Kiemgard (30. April 2008)

Bin 22 Berufstätig (Industriemechaniker) und spiel seit knapp 4 Monaten hab nen 70er Krieger und 20er Mage und Priester


----------



## Phobius (30. April 2008)

Bin Schüler, 19 Jahre alt, spiele seit Oktober '06 WoW (mit mehreren Unterbrechungen) und Chars sind:
70er Mage
49er Schami
40er Hexer
Die restlichen Twinks könnt ihr auf meiner MyBuffed-Seite sehen ^^

PS: Gildendurchschnittsalter lag glaub ich bei um die 30 rum ^^


----------



## Tundohr (30. April 2008)

Ich glaube, dass dieses Forum sicherlich nicht aussagekräftig für so eine Umfrage ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gründe:
1. ) Hauptsächlich jüngere Leute treiben sich in Foren rum (ok das war jetzt auch etwas pauschalisierend)
2. ) Die Arbeitslosen schreiben hier sicher nicht rein "Ich bin arbeitslos und Spiele wow" ;-)

Zum Topic:

Ich bin 23, berüfstätig, und spiele Wow seit 4 Monaten ^^

Mit Alter > 40 ist man sicherlich in wow nicht die Mehrheit aber bestimmt auch keine Ausnahme, denn einfach jeder spielt wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (30. April 2008)

Tundohr schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass dieses Forum sicherlich nicht aussagekräftig für so eine Umfrage ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aussagekräftig sicher nicht, aber es gibt zumindest mal Anhaltspunkte. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel in meinem Alter gibt.

Und an alle die meinen, Beruf, RL und Wow wären nicht vereinbar: Ich hab in ca. 1 h Feierabend und wenn ich dann mit den Hunden aus war, gekocht habe und mit meiner Frau gespeist, hab ich ein Date mit 4 anderen alten Leuten um in ein oder zwei Instanzen zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzag (30. April 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> pssst....
> gucke erstmal wieviele sich an diesem thread *normal* beteiligt haben!!
> Soviele normale antworten findest du in keinem thread, also .... pssst!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das es den leuten scheissegal sein KANN.....

da steht nicht das es den leuten scheissegal IST !!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also psssst!!


----------



## Estas88 (30. April 2008)

also ich bin 20...so gut wie ( 7.5. )^^ arbeite am flughafen frankfurt/main und hab nen 70er mage sowie nen 70er dudu


----------



## tommyker (30. April 2008)

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt; denke ich.

Ich bin 58 und Geschäftsführer und kann abends wunderbar bei WoW entspannen , insbesondere dann ,wenn ich nicht vergesse ,daß das alles nur ein Spiel ist.
Da stört es mich meistens nicht mal mehr, wenn ein Freund der Horde mich zu ibsten mal beim " Auferstehen " platt macht.Ich hab einen 70 iger und ein paar 30 iger und und und.

Viel Spaß noch beim Spiel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (30. April 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> 28, Teamleiter bei AXA-Assistance Deutschland GmbH, spiele WoW seit der Beta, n paar 70er, Hauptsächlich Krieger :-)


Cool, Versicherungsvertreter hätte ich jetzt nicht bei WoW erwartet.... -.-

edit: Das was der TE wissen wollte: 34.


----------



## Liwanu (30. April 2008)

Hi,

bin 23 und mache gerade eine Ausbilung zum Bürokaufmann. Neben meiner Ausbilung bin ich Affiliate Manager und bin als Mediengestalter tätig. 

In World of Warcraft habe ich bereits vier Level 70 chars und einen kleinen Twink. Mit allen Chars betreibe ich ausschließlich PvP und ab und zu mal bisschen PvE.

Zu den Chars zählen - Jäger, Paladin, Druide, Magier und eine Level 37 Hexenmeisterin. 
Dazu kommt noch das ich eine kleine Gilde in WoW führe, die natürlich auch noch versorgt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonManfredo (30. April 2008)

Bin 63, berufstätig, spiele seit 2 Jahren 2-3 mal die Woche ca. 2-3 Stunden, Magier 70, Krieger 60, Priester 20


----------



## Ritch68 (30. April 2008)

bin 40, teilzeitbeschäftigt (4 tage-Woche), spiele wow seit 07/2007 (computer bzw videospiele seit fast 30 jahren), 70 Jäger + 60 Magierin (und auch vegetarier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ritch
(Bloin auf Norgannon)


----------



## StrifeWins (30. April 2008)

16, schüler 70 schurke 65 kriger/hunter und diverse unter 60


----------



## Annos (30. April 2008)

Also, ich bin 24, Mache Ausbildung, spiele seit 2,5 Jahren, 3 70er Druide, Priester, Jäger


----------



## Nr.2 (30. April 2008)

heute bin ich aufgestanden und es hat DING! gemacht ^^
16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        70 priest  und 38 pvp  schurke (lasst euch nit teuschen der haut so einiges um)


----------



## Morghinach (30. April 2008)

22, Student. spiel seit 1 1/2 Jahren


----------



## Calmituron (30. April 2008)

16 schüler 2 70er ein 66er


----------



## Blacksmurf (30. April 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja bin 16 2, 70 und ein 66 und zogge mit meinem Dad zusammen (44) also weis net warum du fehl am platz sein solltest, er hats Spiel auch drauf das ist das wichtigste! Und vorrallem machts fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brache (30. April 2008)

Ich bin  15 (bald 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und spiele einen Holy Priest.
Was mich im Moment so an WoW nervt ist dass man wenn man sagt das man 15 ist sofort bei allen unten durch ist. Dabei gibt es so viele nette "Kiddies"! 
z.B. mein alter Gildenleiter war 12 und hat sich besser benommen als die meisten "Erwachsenen".

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (30. April 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mich nie "fehl am Platz" gefühlt, nur ein Bekannter meinte das und ich denke mit diesem Thread hab ich mächtig Argumente dagegen.

Und du hast recht, Alter egal Haupsache man kann es einigermassen und hat Fun dabei^^


----------



## Majokat (30. April 2008)

bin 13, 8.klasse gymnasium, 1 48 hunter, spiele aber erst seit kurzem


----------



## Trozan (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 37, selbständig mit einem Versicherungsbüro und spiele seit Dezember 2007 einen 62er Krieger und nen 29er Hexer.

Ich denke es spielen auch ne Menge älterer Menschen WoW und einige davon kenne ich. Da sich seit geraumer Zeit in Gilden die Diskussion um im RL über 18 aufgetan hat, zeigt allein dies schon, das es nicht nur Unmengen an Kiddies in WoW gibt.

Den Beweis im Forum anzutreten wird allerdings schwer sein, da nach meiner Meinung insbesondere in den Foren die jüngeren unterwegs sind und mal eben nen Kommentar hinterlassen...

LG Trozan


----------



## Sh00ter (30. April 2008)

18 Jahre und 344 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Gilde von meinem Nachbarn (22) liegt das Durchschnittsalter bei 40+ ^^


----------



## Zerenox (30. April 2008)

13, (habe gute noten^^) 70er wl 63er pala 54er dudu und sonst jede klasse zwischen 30 und 40


----------



## xXSlaytanicXx (30. April 2008)

31Jahre, Berufstätig, spiele seit Release WoW;  70ger Krieger, 70ger Priester, 70ger Schurke, 70ger Hexe, 70ger Magier

Und ja, ich habe ein RL und Freunde^^


----------



## tschilpi (30. April 2008)

11, spiele seid einem Jahr WoW und habe einen 70 Hunter, 60 Mage und etliche andere Twinks.

mfg tschilpi


----------



## Hiskia (30. April 2008)

Hi,

bin 33 J. / Krankenschwester und seit 02/05 in WoW aktiv unterwegs    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintalor (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 30, Schichtarbeiter, verheiratet und spiele seid 2 1/2 Jahre, 
70er Schamane, Paladin und Mage


----------



## Chrissi1989 (30. April 2008)

ic hbin 18 jahre jung aber net mehr lange nur noch 26 tage


----------



## pipoxie (30. April 2008)

bin 20 und steck mitten im abitur, spiel seit nem jahr und hab erst 1 70er


----------



## Craynnon (30. April 2008)

28 Berufstätige und zocke seit release. 

FSK 18 FTW


----------



## Hlalutsch (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin 27, 30er Trollmage, 18er Zwergenkrieger u. a.


----------



## Isolda (30. April 2008)

Bin 30 Jahre, spiele seit 2 1/2 Jahren, 2 70ger, Familienvater, Berufstätig. Glücklich ^^


----------



## Baltimus (30. April 2008)

13,spiele WoW seit 1einhalb Jahren und hab nur einen 70er schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +diverse Twinks .

Mfg Balti


----------



## Squale (30. April 2008)

bin 25, berufstätig und spiele seit Januar diesen Jahres, ich spiele mit leuten die sind zwischen 22 bis 56,

dabei ist der altersunterschied doch eigentlich egal, worauf es doch im grunde ankommt ist doch 

eigentlich der spaß den man beim spielen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagámútâggâ (30. April 2008)

Bin 16, w, Schülerin Spiele seit Anfang Januar 2008 und habe einen 52er Hunter


----------



## Black Muffin (30. April 2008)

56, Rechtsanwalt und Familie


----------



## zoman (30. April 2008)

ich würde mal sagen du fällst mit 43 schon bissl aus der norm raus aber wenns dir spaß mach weiter so ;D

In meiner Gilde sind die lute so um die 22 jahre alt und entweder berufstätig oder in der ausbildung 

P.s ich selber bin 15 und der jüngste


----------



## Schamll (30. April 2008)

hehe bin 16 noch ziemlich jung also ^^
@TE 
leute die mit 40+ noch wow spielen sieht man selten aber stört mich nicht im gegenteil diese leute sind doch vernünftiger als ein kiddie ^^ mit denen nervt es in inis immer so ^^ kaum würfelst du ihnen ein item weg was du auch brauchst kommt gleich ein boon noob lol oder was auch immer und daraufhin meistens der leave ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (30. April 2008)

ich bin 18 spiel aber schon seit dem ich 16 bin^^


----------



## Anthou (30. April 2008)

Fast 20, ab Oktober Student, spiel seit ca. nem halben Jahr richtig.
Lvl.62 Hexer,  Lvl.43Jäger, ... u.v.m.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (30. April 2008)

15 Jahre alt, Schüler ein es Gymnasiums, spiele seid 2 Jahren
Druide 70
Magier 66
Jäger 60
Krieger 55


----------



## Novanter-Onyxia (30. April 2008)

Hey,
bin noch einen Monat 15, habe einen Dwarf Rogue 70, diverse Lowtwinks, max. Lv 33, den Schurken spiele ich seit Oktober '05 und bin Schüler des neusprachlichen Zweigs unseres Gymnasiums in der 10. Klasse.
Wird einem oft genug angehängt 'jaja viel zu jung zum raiden / 2k+ rating' was aber mein Equip widerlegen dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dieser Zeit habe ich erst vor kurzem die 80 Tage played erreicht.
RL-Freunde, alle 16, spielen auch:
#1: 70er Nightelf Druid, 65er UD Warlock, 70er Dwarf Rogue (den er aber kaum selbst gespielt hat) insgesamt ca. 60 Tage played
#2: 70er Human Paladin, 61er Gnome Warlock, diverse 20-45er und noch n mitte 60er Priest, Played-Time bei rund 90 Tagen,
dessen Bruder (19) hat einen 70er Gnome Mage, und n Mitte 50 Human Paladin.
#3: 70er Nightelf Warrior & Gnome Mage, played vllt 50 Tage,
dessen Bruder (19) hat aufgehört zu spielen, hatte aber einen Anfang 60er Dwarf Hunter
#4: hat leider auch aufgehört, Troll Shaman 70, played 32 Tage.

Die meisten die man aber im Teamspeak hört sind aber Anfang - Mitte, seltener Ende 20, allerdings kenne ich auch einige die über 40 sind.


----------



## Buddits (30. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...



Hmm ich denke das ist keinesfalls unnormal. Gibt viele in dem Alter. Ist zwar nicht die Masse, aber es gibt auch Leute die wesentlich Älter sind und das spielen

Ich bin 17 jahre, habe n lvl 70er schami und xx kleine Twinks


----------



## Daranor (30. April 2008)

41  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (30. April 2008)

25 Jahre, selbständiger IT'ler - spiele seit release
2x  70 und alle andere klassen so um die 50
aber ich hatte schonmal aufgehört mit wow und damals meine 60er und sämtliche 40+ twinks gelöscht... hab also neu angefangen nach einer vierteljahr-pause...

meine Frau:
30 Jahre, Angestellte - spielt auch seit release
2 x 70er, 3 x 65+ chars

ach ja, wir haben 2 söhne... der eine ist 3 und der andere 4einhalb...


----------



## ww warlock! (30. April 2008)

18 in der Lehre 2 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arakhir (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 15, seit wann ich spiele weiss ich garnicht genau :/. Naja jedenfalls habe ich einen 70er Krieger.
Nehmen wir den Flame von Karzag doch mal gescheit auf ( siehe Signatur ) :
Ich trage ausschliesslich Boxershorts, bevorzugt etwas weitere, ich mag das zwicken nicht so ;D


----------



## EnemyOfGod (30. April 2008)

14, spiele seid BC WoW, 1 70er Rogue, 1 70er HM, 1 70er Schamy, 1 64 Rogue, 1 64 Warri und 1 60 Hunter...


----------



## Chillibee (30. April 2008)

43, berufstätig, verheiratet, keine Kinder

Ich bin seit der Beta dabei. 70 Hunter/ Warlock. Die anderen Klassen alle so um 50.

Achja mein Mann, 44, ebenfalls seit Anfang an dabei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und er ist der einzige im Bekanntenkreis der keinen Ärger bekommt wenn er vorm Rechner sitzt.

Freunde und Hobbys kommen bei uns auch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Mulukukku (30. April 2008)

Also ich bin  16, aber einer aus meiner Gilde ist 60 (!)...


----------



## Der63er (30. April 2008)

* Also ich bin 44 J. alt, man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spiele jetzt fast 2 J. WoW. Es macht mir nach wie vor auch Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe 2 70er , 1 Hexenmeister und 1 Jäger und noch ein paar Twinks
für dies und das..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Nappian (30. April 2008)

Bin 26   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tank 67 Hunter 57


----------



## Qlimarius (30. April 2008)

Ich bin 18, berufstätig und spiele seit Dezember 07.. habe neinen 63er warri der eigentlih schon längst auf 70 sein sollte.. hab aber zwischen durch noch nen shami auf knapp 40 gezogen und diverse andere Klassen angetestet..


----------



## rhams (30. April 2008)

Servus Leutz

Bin 45 und Spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Hab nen 70er Schamane / Taure

Berufstätig = Krankenpfleger/Sanitäter, verheiratet und 6 Kinder^^

Wir hatte letztes Jahr ein Gildentreffen, da waren ein paar Member aus Wien da.

Die waren teilweise mitte 3o und von Beruf Banker



Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Xentos (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 16 und spiele seit November 2006 WoW und kam bis jetzt auch immer mit älteren Spielern klar.

Bei mir in der Gilde sind 70% Erwachsene haben mich aber am anfang auch für Erwachsen gehalten durch meine Ausdrucksweise und Art.


----------



## Magnok (1. Mai 2008)

ich bin 17 aber bald 18. Hab leider noch keinen 70iger nur nen 56iger Krieger...^^
Und halt noch viiele Twinks.

Gruß
Magnok


----------



## der hexenmeister (1. Mai 2008)

ich bin 13,gehe in die 7. klasse des Gymnasiums,spiele seit dem Sommer WoW,47 Jäger,27 Hexenmeister ,19er PvP twink


----------



## razaros (1. Mai 2008)

ich bin 14 zocke 1jahr wow hab nen 70 schurken und nen 43 mage


----------



## Aragonises (1. Mai 2008)

Hiho, bin 17 und habe 70er  Krieger ... aber auch noch 41 mage. Auf Alli seite ist es eig. eher so, meiner meinung nach, dass dort die ganzen leute spielen, die sich wie kiddys benehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber es gibt auch genug leute die sich benehmen können und eig. sollte das spiel nicht nach dem alter gemessen werden, sondern nach dem Skill!
Spiele schon kurz nach start, aber mit pausen zwischendurch, in der zeit hat mein Bruder, der 31 ist, sich seinen Jäger auf 70 gemacht und seinen hexi vorher schon auf 45 oder so und den dann zwischendurch auf 49 hochgespielt.


----------



## Floyder (1. Mai 2008)

15 Jahre, Schüler, 70er Hexer, diverse Twinks... zocke seit etwas mehr als 2 Jahren.


----------



## Yagilius (1. Mai 2008)

16 Jahre, Tischler und spiele seit 24.02.2007 WoW mit 1x 70Hexenmeister 1x 70Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (1. Mai 2008)

So, lieber Fragesteller, weisse jetzt Bescheid, wa?!

WoW ist ein und bleibt ein Kiddy-Spiel. Ist nicht umsonst ab 12 freigegeben. Und die wenigen Kiddies, die sich älter fühlen, merken nicht mal, dass sie geistig noch auf Kiddy-Niveau sind.

Schau Dir doch mal die psychopathische Spielweise so mancher Horden-"Erwachsener" an.  Naja, man muss ja froh sein, dass die sich in WoW abreagieren und nicht im rL. Begegnen möchte ich denen im rL jedenfalls besser nicht.

Schöne Grüße vom Server Nera'thor


----------



## Anck-Su-Namun (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 25 Hausfrau und Mutter und spiele WoW seit es draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (70iger Jäger und einige Twinks)
Mein Mann ist 38 Berufstätig und spielt ebenfalls seit es WoW gibt. (70iger Druide und Twinks)


----------



## Vincious (1. Mai 2008)

ich bin erst 16, schüler, hab nen 79iger schurke, nen 19er krieger twink und dieverse gelegenheits chars


----------



## Templer92 (1. Mai 2008)

Ichb in 16 Jahre alt und spiele zur zeit grad ein krieger level 58.Ich finde es egal wie alt man ist.Und die wo sagen dass man kindisch sei die haben keine ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 15 und Soiele seid 1,5 jahren WoW. 1x 70er rest unter 60


----------



## Eroda (1. Mai 2008)

17, schüler im abitur, spiele seit 1 jahr habe 3 x 70 shami/hexer/krieger, ein shadow lvl 68 und diverse twinks um lvl 30 bereich rum.
bei uns in der gilde liegt das durschnittsalter um die 30 rum.


----------



## Jag (1. Mai 2008)

Mit 44 Lenzen fühle ich mich nicht zu alt, für das Spiel. Elektromeister ist meine Berufung, da bin ich auch mitten drin. Das Spiel hält mich nun schon 2 Jahren in Atem ich persönlich finde es ein Tolles Spiel. Andere in meinem Alter sitzen ab 20:00 Uhr vor der Glotze und schauen sich jeden Abend die gleiche Serien an. Was da wohl besser ist brauche ich wohl nicht zu kommentieren.


----------



## Pengembara (1. Mai 2008)

Ich finde, dass wow kein Spiel für bestimmte Altersgruppen ist. Bin 41 Jahre alt und spiele seit ca. 2,5 Jahren aktiv. Allein in unserer Gilde sind mindestens 4 Spieler zwischen 40 und 50 Jahren. 
Bin auch berufstätig und das ohne Unterbrechung seit 1993 in der gleichen Firma. Etliche meiner Kollegen spielen ebenfalls wow und davon sind auch zwei über 40. 
Schon aus dem Alter der Warcraft-Serie ergibt es sich von selbst, dass viele Spieler über 40 sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten schon Anfang der 90er aktiv diesen Spielen gefrönt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silyana (1. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 20,spiele seit gut 1nem Jahr und bin Berufstätig,hab 1nen 70er Jäger und eine 65er Priesterin


----------



## Róbróy (1. Mai 2008)

23 jahre alt
teamleiter einer fertigungswerkstatt der Firma Bosch (Düse Hartteil innen und außenform bearbeitung)

1 70er mage spiele seit 1 jahr


----------



## Ragile (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 14 und hab einen 70iger einen 65er und einige Twinks spiele seit BC. Ich finde nur weil man jünger ist ist man nicht gleich ein Kiddy

Gruss Ragi


----------



## Paladom (1. Mai 2008)

Ragile schrieb:


> Bin 14 und hab einen 70iger einen 65er und einige Twinks spiele seit BC. Ich finde nur weil man jünger ist ist man nicht gleich ein Kiddy
> 
> Gruss Ragi



Doch ist man. Du glaubst es nur selber nicht. Andere werden es aber auf kurz oder lang merken. Da kannst du gar nichts machen.


----------



## Scred (1. Mai 2008)

13 

sufu benutzen was bringt das?


----------



## ThoWeib (1. Mai 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.



Da kann ich als Angestellter mit knackigen 40 beruhigen: wenn Teenies, dann im Koppe Teenies, aber nicht dem Alter nach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es in knapp 2 Jahren auf einen 70er, einen 64er (der aber auch noch 70 wird) und ein Rudel Kleinvieh gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaisheng (1. Mai 2008)

21, Stellvertretender Filialleiter einer CE-Filiale.
Arbeite gerade an meinem 5 70er Charakter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 16 Gym + Reallife habe 2 lvl 70 Druide und Schurke neben bei mehre 40.er


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (1. Mai 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Doch ist man. Du glaubst es nur selber nicht. Andere werden es aber auf kurz oder lang merken. Da kannst du gar nichts machen.



Da hast du aber unrecht, es gibt genug die über 20 sind, sich aber verhalten wie kleine Kinder und widerrum gibt es Jüngere die sich deutlich erwachsender verhalten!


----------



## Sharymir (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 42 Jahre,von Beruf Koch und spiele einen 70er Orc Jäger und eine 70er Trollmagierin.....


Und ich bin der Meinung immer noch besser wie TV oder kneipengänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg


----------



## Cuhlspot (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 17 Jahre alt in der Konditorlehre und hab gerade erst einen
Stufe 40 Blutelfjäger.


----------



## Huntergottheit (1. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 16.


----------



## Amethystia (1. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin eine 34 jährige alleinerziehende mutter von 3 kindern und selbstständig^^ (fußpflegepraxis)
und seid januar08 am zocken... 46er priesterin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (1. Mai 2008)

15, Schüler, spiele WoW seit der closed Beta


----------



## bma (1. Mai 2008)

16 seid Ende 06 dabei

70er shadowpriest, 70er mage und n 63er twink^^

kurze zwischenfrage: wieso sagen alle  rL und nich rl?  heist ja nich real Life sondern real life  mhmm? kann mich ma einer aufklären ^^


----------



## Aphra82 (1. Mai 2008)

ich bin 26 und spiele auf alextrasza ne menschenkriegerin!


----------



## Astiria (1. Mai 2008)

23, weiblich, stark berufstätig, spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren WOW, 3 70er Healdudu, Tankkrieger und JägeR

das mit dem arbeitslos ist klar ein vorurteil!! kenne gerade mal 2 arbeitslose die wow spielen und ganz viele die normal arbeiten gehn.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (1. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 17, Schüler, Spiele seit 4-5 Monaten und hab 1 70er Schurken und 40er Pala


----------



## Drexxler (1. Mai 2008)

bin 13 und habn skill von 375  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> So, lieber Fragesteller, weisse jetzt Bescheid, wa?!
> 
> WoW ist ein und bleibt ein Kiddy-Spiel. Ist nicht umsonst ab 12 freigegeben. Und die wenigen Kiddies, die sich älter fühlen, merken nicht mal, dass sie geistig noch auf Kiddy-Niveau sind.
> 
> ...



Schreiben ist ja offensichtlich nicht so dein Ding. Und Lesen klappt anscheinend auch nicht, sonst hättest du diesen Mumpitz nicht von dir gegeben.


----------



## Alfred T. (1. Mai 2008)

39 mit beziehung und einem kind. spiel wow seit erscheinen und habe noch keinen 70'er (aber bald hehe^^)

meine partnerin und ich sehen wow als angenehme ablenkung zum rl.

mich würde mal interessieren, ob die leute, die hier nix konstruktives beitragen sondern nur rumpöbeln, ihrer persönlichen umwelt auch so nerven. wenn ja, dann frage ich mich wie sie noch zeit fürs game haben....gibt ja schließlich 6 mrd menschen^^ muss man zu jedem thema ungefragt seine senf beitragen??


----------



## Hupfdole (1. Mai 2008)

bin 18, spiele seit Juni 2006, hab nen 70er Shamy, diverse Twinks (siehe Mybuffed) und bin im RL (noch)Azubi und demnächst Zivi


----------



## Aeppler (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bin 32, berufstätig und spiele seit 2 Jahren.

Einige meine Freunde und Bekannte spielen WoW. Sind alle über 30 . :-)

Gruß

Aeppler


----------



## DarkFryza (1. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich bin 19 und spiele seit 3 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falomir (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich bin Falomir bin 14 jahre alt und in meiner gilde sind die zwischen 18-55 jahre alt und keiner ist arbeitslos bei 180 membern. Ich spiele WoW seit 2,5 jahre


----------



## Lucelia (1. Mai 2008)

noch 3 Monate lang 19, fröhlicher Student der Medienwissenschaften (ja, das is gaaanz was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

spiele wow jetz eigentlich schon seit herbst/winter 04...damaaals...in der ami-beta....^^


----------



## Lilo07 (1. Mai 2008)

14 jahre jung und spielte Wow seit sommer 2005, hab jetzt aber aufgehört, 
da Warhammer ja bald rauskommt und wow gar keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Muertedeath (1. Mai 2008)

bin 36 berufstätig und zocke wow seid 2 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (1. Mai 2008)

Bin 13 Schüler und spiele seit Anfang 2008 WoW


----------



## 36878 (4. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> für was hast du 2 dudus ? ^^


1alli 1 horde


----------



## Xargoth (4. Mai 2008)

Bin 17, noch Schüler, und zocke WoW seit Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


70er Mage und Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2008)

bma schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage: wieso sagen alle  rL und nich rl?  heist ja nich real Life sondern real life  mhmm? kann mich ma einer aufklären ^^



keine ahnung sag doch einfach das "normale Leben"

wer rl oda real life oda sonst was sagt hat schon n stückchen davon eingebüßt^^


----------



## Galric (4. Mai 2008)

Bin 33 .... Warlock 70 /  Pala 36 

Berufstätig , Frau , Kind ,,,, und seit fast 2 Jahren dabei


----------



## Occasus (4. Mai 2008)

14 jahre, schüler und keine zeit mehr zum spieln. blöder schulstress
70er Warlock und spiel seit BC-Release


----------



## Gnulf (4. Mai 2008)

moin,

ich bin 45  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und seit dem release dabei mit inzwischen einigen 70ern.
meine mir angetraute ist 46 mit einigen endlevlern.

mit freundlichem gruß 

gnulf


----------



## Ulterior (4. Mai 2008)

16 Jahre, 4 70er und seit 2,5 Jahren dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nioolix (4. Mai 2008)

grad 16 geworden, noch iner schule mach danach ne schule ausbildung weiter, zogg seit 3 monaten WoW hab da nen derzait 60er schurke


----------



## haukii (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 15 Schüler auf nem Gymnasium und hab 2 70er: Mage und Krieger und nen 52er Krieger. Spiele seit 2 1/2 Jahren WoW.


----------



## Ekmir (4. Mai 2008)

bin 40 jahre jung und spiel erst seit knapp einem jahr wow und durch meinen beruf auch nicht grade regelmäßig!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Welli (4. Mai 2008)

Also Ich bin 15 und spiele einen 70er Nachtelf Jäger und Schurke. Bin in meiner Gilde recht gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort sind die meisten auch viel älter als Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Werde auch manchmal "Callimero" genannt, für die die ihnnoch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).Trotzdem finde Ich Vorurteile anhand des Alters zu fällen sehr unfair. Ich beherrsche meine beiden Chars gleich gut und bin auch bei meinen Raids immer vorne dabei wenns um Dmg geht.


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Mai 2008)

Hm...ich bin ja mit 16 eher so in der unteren Hälfte angelangt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 70er und ein 68er atm.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (4. Mai 2008)

17
2/1 Jahre WoW(aber wohl bald schluss)


----------



## MiKlAtScH (4. Mai 2008)

bin fast 24 berufstätig als koch ^^spiele seit 2 jahren 70 hexer 70 shadowpriest.durchschnitsalter meiner gilde is 30^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (4. Mai 2008)

Studentin, 24 Jahre, zocke seit einem Jahr WoW... 70er warlock, 70er Hunter, 70er Schami... und noch diverse andere ^^


----------



## Thesahne (4. Mai 2008)

<-- 15, schüler, (hatte) nen 70er mage, 50er druiden und diverse twinks...


----------



## Betoni (4. Mai 2008)

Jap bin ebenfals 42 schichtarbeiter und seit 2,5 jahren dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerXisB (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich glaube zum Teil sind sehr viele jüngere unterwegs ... 

Gestern z.B. mit meinem LvL 20 Undead Priest

Ich arbeite mich einen Turm hoch, kill dort alle um oben im Turm den "Boss" zu killen ... dann rennt mir da ein anderer Mitspieler hinterher und killt den letzten Mob vor dem "Boss". Ich schreib ihm ob wir den zusammen legen wollen ... keine Antwort... dann wieder und wieder ... keine antwort ... naja bisdahin waren wir beide gereggt und er killt den "Boss" den ich halt auch brauchte für eine Quest.

Darauf meinte ich "jo danke für antwort..." er: "wieso ... nur weil du zu dumm dafür bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?" ... 

ich meine WAS?!?!? ich kill alle im Turm und er legt den letzten Mob vor diesem "Boss" und nimmt ihn mir weg...

Was ist nur aus WoW geworden? Damals war alles anders keiner hat wen beleidigt oder sonst was -.- aber jetzt darf hier jeder jeden beleidigen ...

hab schon paar mal GM angesabbelt was das denn soll das man in WoW so mit einander umgeht... hab aber keine gründliche antwort bekommen nur so eine wie "Du musst dich auch nicht mit jedem unterhalten" oO ... okay

Also ich würde lieber mit älteren spielen als mit jüngeren die sich einfach nur was raus nehmen ...


----------



## Pudig (4. Mai 2008)

Bin 23 und stecke mitten in einer Ausbildung. Ich spiele WoW seit 1 Jahr und 3 Monaten.


----------



## lilly_gore (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, berufstätig, liiert und spiele WoW seit etwas über einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Shaggie (5. Mai 2008)

18, versuch mich an meinem Abi, und spiele meinen Holy priest seit 2.5 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## another girl (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mutter, berufstätig, 40jahre und zwei wow-begeisterte töchter im alter von 18 und 22 jahren

lieben gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodin (7. Mai 2008)

40, Familienvater und berufstätig, spiele seid ca. 1 1/4  jahr immer dann wenn es die zeit zulässt


----------



## Djendra (7. Mai 2008)

Bin eine junge Frau von 32 Jahre, bin berufstätig und spiel seit Anfang des Jahres und spiel einen 70er Druide.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist wirklich mal eine gute Frage für eine Umfrage!!!!!!


----------



## Grodos (7. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele WoW nun seit Release und bin 17 (knapp 18) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..bin noch Schüler was sich jedoch ab September ändern wird. Finde das toll das hier jemand mal so nen thread eröffnet hat, bestand auch in meinem interesse mal zu erfahren wie verschieden die altergruppen sind.

Süchtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JAAA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Grodos - Amôx


----------



## Arido (7. Mai 2008)

36 Jahre
2 Kinder (2 und 4)
glücklich verheiratet (JA, meine Frau auch!)
berufstätig
seit 1,5 Jahren bei WoW


----------



## Öpium1 (7. Mai 2008)

18 Jahre jung
Lehrling
Spiel seit 1nem Jahr wow
70 Mage / 70 Schami / 56 Warry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

- 19 Jahre jung
- Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr 
- weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das 'älteste' was mir über den Weg gelaufen ist war eine sehr nette 52jährige RPlerin aus einer meiner ersten Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die mittlerweile wohl schon um die 54 sein wird.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

ich komme morgen zur welt


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

16 jahre, komm bald aus der schule 

spiele ca 3-4 monate wow, hab:

 70er shami
 41 hexer
 25 dudu
 16 schurke 

konnte mich zu beginn nie richtig entscheiden >.<


----------



## Nitch (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht das man für dieses Spiel zu alt sein kann, eher zu jung, wie z.B. mein Sohn der 10 ist!
Vor 10 Jahren gab es kein Spiel wie dieses(zu mindest hab ich keine gekannt), und ich persönlich hab's mir gewünscht,(Die Siedler und andere waren nicht so mein ding),
dass kann auch die mögliche Erklärung sein warum die meisten unter 30 sind, aber ich denke viele die 40+ sind trauen sich auch nicht zu sagen, wegen dem Klischee!  


Bin 41J, Vollzeit beschäftigt, spiele ca. 1.5 Jahre!

LG
Nitch


----------



## hunter2701 (7. Mai 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das es den leuten scheissegal sein KANN.....
> ...



und keiner will hier einen scheissegal oder kann meinung hören!
hier sind vernünftige antworten gefragt und wenn einer die nicht geben will, dann einfach mal fh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles klar?


----------



## Asert (7. Mai 2008)

bin 14 Schüler spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW und habe nen 70 Mage,nen 70 Rogue und nen 63 warrior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kâssella (10. Mai 2008)

hi, ich bin 42 jahre jung und mama von 3 kiddies, wobei mein ältester (15 jahre) mich zum wow-spielen gebracht hat. ich jobbe nebenbei und habe 2 70er und diverse twinks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlelovely (10. Mai 2008)

25, weiblich, in fester beziehung seit 4 jahren und voll berufstätig. 

oh gott, sagt blos bei wow gibts auch leute die ein "normales" leben führen?! woooooow ^^

ich find das gelaber immer scheisse von wegen "bei wow sitzen nur hartz4 empfänger und vertrödeln ihre zeit"

jaja..blablabluub...da sitzen in jeder kneipe welche! 
ps: nein mein mann mag wow nicht und kommt trotzdem damit klar das ich zocke! cool ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (10. Mai 2008)

Also das du mit 43 gehörst du ja auch noch zur Jugend (im Geiste)

Ich bin mit 14 Jahren wahrscheinlich einer der "Klischee-spieler" und führe ein glückliches Leben mit Freundin, relativ guten Noten und als "anerkanntes Mitglied der menschlichen (ingame Taurischen) Gesellschaft" (Das ist nicht zum Topic muss aber beim Niveau [keine Handcreme] dieses Forums gesagt werden)

Ich würde sagen mindestens 70% der Leute aus meiner Gilde sind 25+. Also bist du wie schon gesagt, noch gut im Rennen. Und solangs dir Spaß macht und du dich nicht über dich selbst lächerlich machst ist alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mesmeras


----------



## Blutelf_schurk (10. Mai 2008)

Hey


bin16/spiele seid Januar/31 Schurke/15 Mage


----------



## Equ (10. Mai 2008)

Undead Rogue 70

Alter 18


----------



## MC Creep (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich war einmal in ner Gilde da war die Gildenmeisterin 62! ;D

War aber schwer in Ordnung 

Der jüngste Gamer den ich kenne ist ein 9 jahre altes Mädchen...

Und meine Hoheit ist 15 & kommt dem Abi zielstrebig immer näher ;P

Mfg


----------



## Stormay (10. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 14, gehe aufs Gym und spiele seit 2 1/2 Jahren WoW und habe einen 70er Hunter und diverse Twinks im Levelbereich 25-50. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Storm   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (10. Mai 2008)

Am 2.6. endlich 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (10. Mai 2008)

ich bin 16 (fast 17) und mache gerade mein fachabitur


----------



## Hasska12 (10. Mai 2008)

hey glaub bin einer der jüngsten bin 13 jahre xD
mein 70 tank druide kommt net so gut vorran wegen raid terminen etc.
naja ach ich kenne auch paar leute die meinten so zu mir 
"meine enkelkinder sind so alt wie du" also das mus was heissen also wude miri m ts gesagt also schätze die stimme so auf ca. 50-60 xD


----------



## Xall13 (10. Mai 2008)

16 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leerox (10. Mai 2008)

dein bekannter ist doch eifersüchtig lol,

ich bin 33 und werde mit sicherheit noch 10 jahre spielen vileicht nicht WoW aber ich werde spielen man ist nie zu alt höchstens zu jung zum spielen lol


also noch viel spass bein leveln


----------



## Daerodior (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönlich bin 14. Ich sehe das so ,dass erwachsene eher den raid content spielen, weil ihr tagesaufblauf einfach strukturierter und eintöniger ist so können sie ohne probleme die raidzeiten einschieben für uns jüngere ist das häufig schwer, weil wir ungerne unseren freunden absagen, wenn sie fragen ob wir abends etwas mit ihnen unternehmen wollen.


MfG Layen@Tirion EU


----------



## Acusa (10. Mai 2008)

14 - 3 70er  - s3 schultern - mittlere reife - warum ned?


----------



## Katze (10. Mai 2008)

Tistrella schrieb:


> Also ich bin 16, spiele seit 4 monaten ca, mein Mann ist 21, spielt ebenso lange ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist mit 16 schon verheiratet ? oO


----------



## saduu (10. Mai 2008)

bin 42 arbeite auch und spiele und haben freunde die mit 55 und 61 jahren spielen.


----------



## Fleischermeister (10. Mai 2008)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> Also das du mit 43 gehörst du ja auch noch zur Jugend (im Geiste)
> 
> Ich bin mit 14 Jahren wahrscheinlich einer der "Klischee-spieler" und führe ein glückliches Leben mit Freundin, relativ guten Noten und als "anerkanntes Mitglied der menschlichen (ingame Taurischen) Gesellschaft" (Das ist nicht zum Topic muss aber beim Niveau [keine Handcreme] dieses Forums gesagt werden)
> 
> ...



Wenn du wirklich 14 bist, gratuliere ich dir, du scheinst echt gut drauf zu seien, danke für deinen Kommentar.
(Im Geiste werde ich immer der sein der ich immer war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firecookie (10. Mai 2008)

ich bin heute 15 geworden ^^


----------



## Littlelovely (10. Mai 2008)

ich sag auch mein mann und bin net verheiratet... sowas ist ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illo 81 (10. Mai 2008)

ich bin 27, Berufstätig und spiele jetzt schon seit 2,5 Jahren wow ^^


----------



## jerubbaal (10. Mai 2008)

m,26
derzeit mache ich ne umschulung, weils zu wenig perspektiven im alten job gab.

achja, erwähenen auch alle: 70er pala, rogue, hunter, schami; 65er mage .... und nohc n paar die da iwo rumdümpeln^^ bin leidenschaffener alli ;P


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> du bist mit 16 schon verheiratet ? oO



*DAS* würde mich auch brennendst interessieren!

Btw. Bin 17


----------



## Littlelovely (11. Mai 2008)

S.O. nicht JEDER der sagt "mein mann" ist gleich verheiratet. man lebt halt in "wilder ehe" = lebensgemeinschaft; eheähnlich


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Littlelovely schrieb:


> S.O. nicht JEDER der sagt "mein mann" ist gleich verheiratet. man lebt halt in "wilder ehe" = lebensgemeinschaft; eheähnlich


Yep, die "wilde Ehe" einer 16-Jährigen und eines 21-Jährigen...dazu sag ich nur...


----------



## Littlelovely (11. Mai 2008)

nuja... ab 16 sind die eltern erst zur anzeige berechtigt wenn die tochter oder der sohn selbst anzeige erstatten wegen "verführung minderjähriger". solange die eltern einverstanden sind, kannste soweit ich informiert bin sogar ab 16 heiraten..... hmm... glaube das war so...


----------



## Tallys (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  25 jahre und Klempner von Beruf^^ 
*alsoGasWasserSchei***undso*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace


>> SHK FTW !! <<


----------



## SixNight (11. Mai 2008)

15


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Littlelovely schrieb:


> nuja... ab 16 sind die eltern erst zur anzeige berechtigt wenn die tochter oder der sohn selbst anzeige erstatten wegen "verführung minderjähriger". solange die eltern einverstanden sind, kannste soweit ich informiert bin sogar ab 16 heiraten..... hmm... glaube das war so...



.....aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Krank!


----------



## Würrüg (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo

36Jahre Verheiratet und Vater von zwei Kindern .....und erst mal im Elternjahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (11. Mai 2008)

auch ich reih mich mal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin 17 jahre noch schüler, am 1.7 ausbildungsbeginn zum restaurantfachmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spiele seit weihnach ten 2005 un hab 70-er warri, 67-er rogue 43 dudu 30 mage 22 schami 24 priest...^^


----------



## Sascha72 (11. Mai 2008)

bin 36 und Motoreninstandsetzer habe  2  70er  Hunter/Pala  noch einige kleinere chars  eine gesammtspielzeit von 342 Tagen  spiele seit der Beta und bin nun mal spielesüchtig   aber hey :-) ich bin mit Pong aufgewachsen  habe jede computerspielsystemfassung miterlebt und gut spass gehabt  und ich gehe davon aus das meine generation doch schon noch das RL kennt und schätzt :-D  ("mußte einfach gesagt werden")
erfahrungsmässig habe ich festgestellt das viele gleichaltrige unterwegs sind  unser gildendurchschnitt ligt meine ich auch irgendwo um die 28-30  klar haben wir einige kleine  aber auch einige mit 50+ auf der uhr :-)

WoW ist nun mal ein außergewöhnliches spiel was eigentlich alle spielinhalte vereint die man aus einigen anderen spielen kennt und relativ gut umsetzt (deswegen der große erfolg :-)  ) daher ist es klar das es eine große altersvielfalt gibt


----------



## Fleischermeister (11. Mai 2008)

Littlelovely schrieb:


> S.O. nicht JEDER der sagt "mein mann" ist gleich verheiratet. man lebt halt in "wilder ehe" = lebensgemeinschaft; eheähnlich



Jap, auch nach mehr als 20 Jahre "Wilder" Ehe sage ich immer das ist meine Frau, why not ich brauch da keinen staatlichen oder gar kirchlichen Segen um zu zu sagen das die Frau an meiner Seite (oder ich der Mann an Ihrer Seite) für mich "meine" ist (kein Besitzanspruch sondern Zugehörigkeitsgefühl, Familie^^)


----------



## Zentapher (11. Mai 2008)

Huhu Fleischermeister!

Dein Kollege/Freund sollte mal etwas über seinen Tellerrand blicken ;-)

Bin 29, Softwareentwickler. Spiele seit Mai 2005.

Ich arbeite bei einem Domainmanager. Meinen beide Chefs, denen der Laden gehört sind Mitte bis Ende 30 und passionierte WoW-Spieler genau wie deren Ehefrauen.

Mein Nachbar ist Anfang 50 und ebenfalls WoW'ler. In meinem Freundeskreis (24-32 Jahre) ist WoW ebenso ein sehr großes Thema.

Die Gilde meiner Freundin (29 Jahre) wird von einem 35-jährigen und einem 42-jährigen Spieler geleitet.

Das Vorurteil, dass Computerspiele nur für Kiddies und/oder vereinsamte Freaks ist sollte mal langsam ad acta gelegt werden ;-)

...und jemand der mir sagen will, was ich in meiner Freizeit tun soll oder wo ich fehl am Platze bin und wo nicht, der könnte mir eh mit voll Karacho den Puckel runnerutschen ;-)


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Solche Leute mag ich..


----------



## Zentapher (11. Mai 2008)

Haha...faszinierend wie leicht sich manche Leute als mögliche Gesprächspartner zielsicher selbst disqualifizieren.

Na ja...ignorieren, sich über die Dummheit anderer Leute freuen (dadurch steht man selber schließlich immer etwas besser dar) und entspannt weiterzocken. ;-)


----------



## Fiede (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Bin 48 und habe spass am spiel ! Alter ist doch egal hauptsache fun !

Achso ,bin auch nicht arbeitslos !



Gruss Fiede


----------



## Müllermilch (11. Mai 2008)

bin 13 spiele nen schurken,auch ga nich schlecht equipt (kara - fds sprich t4-t5) und ich bin !FÜR DIE HORDE!
nen shami auf 40 hab ich auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mach dir keine sorgen wegen deines alters xD du siehst es ist jede altersgruppe vertretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryanna (11. Mai 2008)

Werde in zwei Wochen 50 *heul* :-)

Bin Selbständig als travel consultant und Tanzsporttrainer. Habe zwei Kinder 24 und 27 die nicht WOW spielen und werde im November Oma :-)
Spiele ziemlich genau seit 2,5 Jahre und wurde von meinem voll berufstätigen Ehemann infiziert.
Habe aktuell sechs 70er.


----------



## Tallys (11. Mai 2008)

frozentires schrieb:


> jojo lügen haben kurze shwänze war doch so, komm du schwules stück scheisse erzähl das deiner mutter die bei netto immer nach kippen stummel bettelt.
> wegen euch low zocker ist es echt kacke geworden pvp zu zocken weil ihr behinderten crap player kein skill habt, und somit die Bg's zerstört .. naja wenigstens  sehen solche husos wie ihr keine high inis .. und gimpen tag für tag in kara rum ....
> naja flamen macht spaß besonders im buffed forum wo sich die gimps sammeln ...



Mimimimi Inc!

rofl^^ 
was geht mir dir ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muhahaha! *weglach*


----------



## Chantriós (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 17Jahre alt und spiel seit mehr als 2 Jahren.
Und zum Thema, dass nur Teenies das Spiel spielen, kann Ich nicht bestätigen.
Teilweise unsere Raidleader sind etwas ältere Gesellen, und ich finde das auch echt gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn er hat jede Menge Erfahrung in Sachen Organisation und auch unseren Chaoten-Raid im Griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß!


----------



## Scorbic (11. Mai 2008)

bin 40 jahre jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiele seit fast 2 jahren , 70er hunter, 70er priest, 70er hexer, bei uns in der gilde ist das durschnittsalter so bei 35 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (11. Mai 2008)

naja gut, bin 17 und spiele seid der beta


----------



## Reraiser (16. Juni 2008)

Ok. Ich Antwort mal hier rein. Bin 27 und Student. WoW spiele ich erst seit des Anfang diesen Jahres hab einen 70er Krieger und ein paar nicht nennenswerte Twinks.

Dennoch rate ich immer noch zu anderen Quellen. Wenn ich heut noch Zeit finde versuch ich mal ne Statistik zu finden die einigermaßen seriös ist. 

Ich hol das nochmal rauf wegen der Nachfrage in nem anderen Thema. Wenn man aber Daten für schulische bzw. studentische Arbeiten sucht sollte man immer noch versuchen aussagekräftige Statistiken (für diesen Fall) zu finden. Ruf vllt einfach mal bei Blizzard an. Fragen kostet meist nichts (ausser Zeit und die Telrechnung, ja, ok) und kann aber was bringen.

Also mal das unbeliebte "push"


----------



## Unexcelledx (16. Juni 2008)

ich bin 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (16. Juni 2008)

14 jahre, 1 jahr WoW mit einer Pause dazwischen und gymnasiast




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und Berufstätig 
Spiele seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren Wow lege aber grad eine Sommerpause ein ^^


----------



## Raefael (16. Juni 2008)

Bin 41 Jahre jung, selbstständig und Spiele WoW seit der Beta.


----------



## Adoris (16. Juni 2008)

bin knackige 20 und zivildiener.


----------



## airace (16. Juni 2008)

frische 15 realschule 8te klasse 70 Mage ,70 Krieger, 70 Schurken


----------



## hosch@wow (16. Juni 2008)

bin 26 student der physik !

70er n1 hunter !

vorher cs gezockt.

wenn mans net übertreibt mitm raiden dann is alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (16. Juni 2008)

bin 17
schüler
in 2 jahren abi
70er mage, mit dem in 2-3mal die woche raide( ja das geht gut mit schule)
67er krieger, der am we 70 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


43er pala, der bald 49er pvp twink sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, das wars dann eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aimbotuse (16. Juni 2008)

bin 6 jahre alt und hab 43 70er imba roxor chars alle mit t6!


----------



## Winn (16. Juni 2008)

bin fast 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stecke mitten in der Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmechaniker^^

spiele seit dem 31.12.2005 WoW

Meine Chars..

zurzeit

lvl 70 Hunter

lvl 61 Heildudu

und paar nette kleine twinks


----------



## dobro (16. Juni 2008)

Werde bald 19 und spiele ungefähr seit November 06


----------



## Assisi (16. Juni 2008)

Bin 51, meine 2 Stiefsöhne brachten mich vor 2 Jahren zu WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chars: Norgannon 70er Hunter und 70er Mage  -  Lordaeron: 2 70er Hunter und 70er Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beruf: Taxler in Wien^^ - und ja, es stimmt...Taxilenker haben nen 13 stundentag, 5x die Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (16. Juni 2008)

Also Ich bin 12.
Ich spiele noch nicht solange aber habe einen 68er Frostmage.

Bin eig. gerade erst 12 geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> bin 6 jahre alt und hab 43 70er imba roxor chars alle mit t6!



is jetzt *nichts* gegen die WoW Community aber so Leute wie du haben mich da immer genervt


----------



## LordMochi (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 16 aber KEIN kiddy ich bin halt auch genervt von denen die meinen sie wärns weil sie lvl 67 wärn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riodaisho (16. Juni 2008)

So bin 15, Schüler auf 'nem Gym. Zocke Hauptsächlich meinen (einzigsten) 70er Krieger mit dem ich gern Raide.
Bei uns in der Gilde schätz ich das Durchschnittsalter auf etwa 25, ist aber auch kein Problem eigentlich.


----------



## Hean (16. Juni 2008)

hi ich bin 13 gimmischüler und hab eine nnoch 68 rouge


----------



## LordMochi (16. Juni 2008)

mir sin noch zwo leute bzw drei eingefallen Vater zockt auch WoW (43) sein Zwillingsbruder auch beide haben einen oder mehrere 70er und mein 14jähriger Bruder auch ein 70er


----------



## Stricker810 (16. Juni 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> naja hi erstma
> also bin 12 spiele ca seit weihnachten 07 und mache zwischendurch immer mal gern ne chill pause *paff paff rauch*




was?!?!?! du bist 12 und rauchst?????? das soltest du lieber lassen


----------



## Mosebi (16. Juni 2008)

Bin 15 und spiele seit ca. 1 Monat!


----------



## kaeku (16. Juni 2008)

Stricker810 schrieb:


> was?!?!?! du bist 12 und rauchst?????? das soltest du lieber lassen



er wollt auch cool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommson (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin15, Schüler, spiele seit ca. einem Jahr, habe einen 70 Krieger und einen 66 Magier.


----------



## Teasy1204 (16. Juni 2008)

Also, ich bin 43, Berufstätig ( leitende Position) vh 1 Tochter 16 Jahre

WoW seid dem 29.04.2005


----------



## {Ganjafarmer} (16. Juni 2008)

16...

Berufstätig (ja mit 16 ^^) Lehre als Elektriker... Spiele seit nem Jahr WoW und hab nur 1 70er und n paar Twinks


----------



## Magickevin (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Kevin S******* und spiele einen Suchti
Es gibt auf der ganzen Welt Sehr viel davon das ist Großartig wie mein Suchti
Ihr wollt bestimmt wissen Hey Kev wie habe ich kein Rl mehr? Ganz einfach holt euch WoW dort könnt ihr Suchtis sein.
Ich bin Kevin und bin ein Suchti was bist du?

Spaß bei seite^^

Ich bin 15 und bin Schüler wiederwillen und gehe auf die Gesamtschule noch 1(!) Jahr danach mach ich eine Ausbildung zum Einzelhandelskaufmann oder zum Maler und Lackierer, und spiele schon mit dem Char 66 Tage davon 36 auf 70


----------



## Plakner (16. Juni 2008)

15, 70er Mage


----------



## Sinizae (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 20, mache Ausbildung zur Kauffrau für Speditions-und Logistikdienstleistungen, spiele seit 21.08.2006, hab 2 70er, spiel grad nen Dudu hoch (45) und hab noch 2 weitere Chars die ich ab und an spiele (39er Hunter, 32er Priest, 26er Mage)

Mein Mann ist 22 und spielt seit einem Monat, er ist Student und hat nebenbei 2 Jobs.


----------



## Messariam (16. Juni 2008)

Ich selbst bin 14 Jahre alt, Schüler auf einem Gymnasium und spiele seit anfang Dezember 2007. 
Ich habe einen 64er Schurken und hatte zwischendurch immer wieder Twinks im 30-40 bereich die ich aber immer wieder gelöscht habe.


----------



## Zez (16. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 17, habe aber aufgehört.

Mein Vater ist 41, hat 1 70er, 3 lvl 60-69er, 3 lvl 50-59er, 3 lvl 30-49er. <--- Arbeitet unter der Woche bis 9/10 Uhr.
Spielt jedoch auch kaum mehr, evt alle 2 Monate für 2 Wochen wieder...


----------



## Ayekat (16. Juni 2008)

Ich werde nächste Woche 18 und bin am Gymnasium. Ich spiele seit ca. 1 Jahr.
Hab nen 64er Druiden und diverse Twinks, welche ich aber zugunsten des Main beiseite lasse ^^.


----------



## GANDIgandi25 (16. Juni 2008)

16 Jahre, Schüler, 70er Krieger, 70 Magier, 70 Schurke, 55 Druide


----------



## theriggiboy (17. Juni 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Ach deshalb der Name.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz kla in einer sehr sehr weit entfernten galaxie.... der imperator und die dunkle macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:bin 14,mensch schurke 70


----------



## derdavorne (17. Juni 2008)

bin 20, schüler, 70er hexer, 59erpala.. spiele seit 3/4 jahr


----------



## raff (17. Juni 2008)

20 Jahre alt
Bundeswehrsoldat
70er hunter
70er priest
25er hexer


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. Juni 2008)

18 , fast 19,  Groß und Aussenhandelskaufmannazubi -  51er pala und diverse Twinks


----------



## Pat Stone (17. Juni 2008)

Anfang 30 & in einem Berufsfeld tätig, welches für euch alle im Alter von Bedeutung sein wird. Das schreibe ich nur, weil im offiziellen Allgemeinen gerade der Thread " Hexer mal wieder " sein Unwesen treibt & ich zufällig Hexer spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit WoW habe ich während der US-Beta im Juli 2004 angefangen, was mich aber nicht zu einem besseren Spieler macht. Oft lese ich ja in Bewerbungen, dass die Leute WoW schon sooo lange spielen, besser werden sie dadurch aber auch nicht, zumal WoW sich seit der Veröffentlichung ganz anders spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (17. Juni 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt grade von blubb etwas mehr geflame erwartet aber dann spring ich halt mal für ihn ein :-)
> Es is doch lattenhagen  wie alt die Leute sind . Was kommt als nächstes für ne Frage??? Was für Unterhosen tragt ihr?? Rasiert ihr euch nass , trocken oder reicht bei  euch noch ein Brötchen vom vortag?
> Habt ihr alle lange weile  oder was????? Hier wird für jeden scheiss ein Thema aufgemacht.
> Startet  doch mal mit einem thema :  Dinge die keine Sau wissen will.
> 3/4 der Threats könnte man dahin verschieben und so das Forum mal wieder etwas übersichtlicher machen für dinge von Belang.



die goldenen himbeere geht an dich. hast du die post vor deinem geistigen tiefflug gelesen? vermutlich nicht. sonst hättest du gesehen das es sehr wohl leute gibt die dieses thema interessiert. kleiner tipp nur für dich: wenn dich ein thema nicht interessiert -> antworte nicht darauf.

@topic: bin 35 jahre alt, berufstätig und spiele seit dezember 2007


----------



## luelue (17. Juni 2008)

28, m, student + selbstständig, 4 70er, seit 2,5 jahren dabei


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Juni 2008)

24, ein siebziger heiligpriester, gerade arbeitsuchend... spiele seit... keine ahnung gerade (irgendwann mit release +- 4 monate).


----------



## Xilibili (17. Juni 2008)

14 spiele seit 5 monaten hab ein 49 druide,24 Kriger,10er Pala,12 Schami, 10 Hexenmeister,


----------



## Cathalina (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 38J., spiele seit einem halben Jahr, vorher noch nie diese Art von Spielen (auch nicht Playstation). Bin berufstätig (40-Stunden-Woche *gg*) und spiele meist nur am Wochenende. Habe eine 48er Priesterin, die ich unbedingt erstmal auf 710 bringen will, bevor einen neuen Char anfange (denke da so an Magier, paladin oder Schurke)


----------



## Chembron (17. Juni 2008)

moin, ich bin 50, halt ich nun den Altersrekord?  Alliance Druide LVL 65

Chem


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 33 und zocke WoW fast seit Release. Hab nun 4 70er, und der Fünfte wächst grad heran. Arbei täglich von 7 bis 16 Uhr und bin an Wochenenden auch oft auf Perry Rhodan Stammtischen anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei meiner Frau schauts ganz ähnlich aus ,nur das man bei ihr Arbeit durch Uni ersetzen muss und Perry Rhodan durch reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem sind wir zweimal die Woche schwimmen und haben einmal die Woche Familyday bzw treffen uns mit Freunden. Man kann also viele 70er + RL haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja Raidmäßig stehen wir kurz vor Illidan. Ist also alles unter einen Hut zu bringen ^^

lg Ruffy


----------



## the Huntress (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Baujahr 15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele seit Dezember 2004 WoW. Früher ging ich mit meiner Jägerin z.B. Naxxramas raiden und betreibe nun PvP mit meinen Nachtelf Druiden (siehe Signatur).

Gehe momentan auf ein Gymnasium in NRW.


----------



## Amokee (17. Juni 2008)

Okay ... Outing!

41/berufstätig (meist von 04 Uhr bis 13 Uhr und dabei keine Möglichkeit WOW zu spielen)/spiele seit Oktober 2007/Main: 70er Deff Krieger - Twinks: 20er Priester und 12er Mage - komme kaum zum twinken, weil der Tank eigentlich die "Cash-Cow" ist. 

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Pat Stone (17. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich bin Baujahr 15.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit wärst du dann so um die 93 Jahre alt. Abi in der Abendschule ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silberfang BlackOut (17. Juni 2008)

ich bin 33 Koch (zumindest im Moment)
hab nen 70 Hunter und zocke gerade einen Hexer hoch
spiele erst seit 1 1/5 Jahren.


----------



## Yisera (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, spiele seit 2,5 Jahren.
Hab nen 70er Mage und nen 70er Paladin.
Bin zur Zeit Hausfrau (heißt net das ich nix zu tun hab und den ganzen Tag zocke)
und arbeite nebenbei jedes Wochenende


----------



## Milkoh (17. Juni 2008)

39 bald vereheirater, Fulltime Berufstätig

70er Druide
70er Hexe
70er Krieger


Spiele seit knapp 3 Jahren. Bin aufgrund meines Jobs nicht in der Lage regelmässig zu raiden, daher spiele ich dann mal ne Klasse hoch. 

Milkoh


----------



## Jo_1984 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bin 23, Großhandelskaufmann, 42,5 Stunden Woche, spiele WoW seit April 2005

Chars: siehe unten + einen 63er n811 Druiden + 48 Blutelf Hexer


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich bin Baujahr 15.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit 93 noch aufs Gymnasium? Oo

Die 30 hab ich auch schon überschritten, diverse 70er Char inklusive einem KF Titel, spiele seit Beta. Sozusagen ein Urgestein, aber mit über einem Jahr Pause wegen BC. Fand BC nie gut und find es auch heute noch Mist.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

17
70er hunter (t4/s1/s2)
70er schami (t4/s2/s3)
70er warlock (t4/s1) <-- bald s2 und s4 <-- neuster char
alles unter 60 zähl ich nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wärens noch paar 40/50/40/30/20 und noch jene unter 20 ^^

jap seit bc keine zeit mehr für raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher nur kara und bilde die gimp inis wie gruul/maggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer will schon nen wl der nur am weekend zeit hat ? *g*


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (17. Juni 2008)

spiele seid 2004 oder 2005 ?

26 Jahre alt und trotz wow berufstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70er Schurke (t4/s1/s2/s3)
70er Paladin (s1)

diverse Twinks die unwichtig sind (und ich schreib trotzdem hin das es sie gibt ... irgendwie ... komisch?)


----------



## Borberat (17. Juni 2008)

25 (Export Management) + Abendstudium
Zocke seit Release hab 70er Mage&Tank und diverse Chars lvl 20-55


----------



## Dypress (17. Juni 2008)

Bin zu alt für die allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (17. Juni 2008)

33, Verheiratet, Vater, HSV-Fan, seit Release dabei,Vielflieger, einen 70er, einer wird es diese oder nächste Woche...


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. Juni 2008)

ich glaube das thema kam schon mal auf..
aba egal um dihc zu frieden zus tellen:
ich bin 18 jahre alt (teeni also) und bin arbeitslos. tya das klisché trifft wohl doch auf einige zu=)


----------



## shadow_zero (17. Juni 2008)

20, arbeite 42,5 Stunden pro Woche,
ich spiele seit august 2006 und habe 1 70er tankpala, 1 70er eleschami, viele twinks (höchster ist 43er jäger) von 1-43...
im moment probiere ich dualboxing aus. ich hoffe mal ich bekomm so 2 weitere 70er xD


----------



## Kosmonaut (17. Juni 2008)

42 Jahre -  2 Jahre WOW - und hoffe dass ich dieses Jahr neben Arbeit, Familie, Hund, EM 2008....  mit meinem Krieger noch Level 40 erreiche :-)

P.S.
Juhu, mein erster Beitrag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wishmaste (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 28, spiele seit 8 Monaten, habe einen Untoten Hexer (Main) und ne Blutelf Paladine Lvl 44. Ich bin Kaufmann der Grundstücks und Wohnungswirtschaft (spezi: Hausverwaltung) 

Nebenbei Hobbies Sport Motorrad und mein Hund.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimoshand (17. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, der meinte das nur Teenies WoW spielen und das ich als 43 jähriger da völlig fehl bin.
> Ich bin anderer Meinung und glaube sogar das sehr viele ältere WoW spielen, daraufhin meinte er ja, aber nur arbeitslose.
> ...



Hallo

Völliger Unsinn. Unsere Gilde hat kaum junge Leute (merkt man am Umgang und Niveau) und wir sind ziemlich Zufrieden damit.

Also 33 Jahre, Berufstätig (ja, Vollzeit), spiele seit Okt 2005, 70er Warri (Def), 70er Mage (DeepIce), 70er Drui (Resto)

Gruß Deimos

P.S.: Lass dich nicht beirren. Die Leute die am meisten Reden haben am wenigsten Ahnung. Andere Saufen sich zu der Zeit die Birne weg. Liegt im Auge des Betrachters was sinnvoller ist.....


----------



## Versace83 (17. Juni 2008)

25, BWL-Student (ok...manche behaupten das wäre das selbe wie arbeitslos zu sein... aber das stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

spiele seit Ende Dezember und habe einen 70er hunter einen schurken Mitte 40 und sonst noch ein paar diverse twinks zwischen 1 und 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja... bin männlich und single... also Mädels, ihr könnt mir gerne schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far....


----------



## Schamson (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 22, Medienfachmann und spiele 70er Ele Schami, 70er Off-Krieger und 47er Heal Dudu. Spiele ca. 2 Jahre


----------



## Bullweit (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 22 und spiele seit 1/2 Jahr WoW, burufstätig im Forderungsmanagement.


----------



## Lunatiker (17. Juni 2008)

25, berufstätig als Bta (erfolgreich), spiele seit WoW-release (nicht erfolgreich)... ^^  2x70er Druide (1xAllianz, 1xHorde) und n 50er Jäger (Tauren)


----------



## Schnuppel (17. Juni 2008)

mmm bin 40 , berufstätig in der Hardwarebranche,
spiele seit der closed Beta das sin schon fast 4 Jahre ( upps wird zeit fürn neues Spiel )

und seit Nax machen mir raids keinen spass mehr :-(


----------



## bma (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 63 Jahre alt und spiele einen Schattenpriester


----------



## Talli83 (17. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar: 

Es gibt immer Leute mit denen man kann und welche mit denen man nicht kann!
In WoW findet man auch viele vernünftige Leute. Vor allem wenn man sich mal Zeit nimmt eine Gilde zu suchen kommt man oft in gute Gesellschaft.

24; worker; WoW Account inaktiv (70er Hunter und div. Twinks) seit 4 Monaten, zocke z.Z. AoC


----------



## Enroht (17. Juni 2008)

22, Ex Zeitsoldat und jetzt  Azubi zum Fachinformatiker.
70er Zwerg Hunter, 70er Gnom WL, 70er Bl0d11 Mage, 70er Bl0d11 Shadow

momentan ist nen 47 Undead Rouge angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich meine Spielzeit arg reduziere, denn es ist Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullbreak (17. Juni 2008)

Hi.

Bin 22 Jahre alt und kaufmännischer Angestellter. WoW nutze ich am Abend zum relaxen und um nette Leute kennenzulernen. Darunter waren auch schon etliche jenseits der 50. Der Älteste den ich bisher getroffen habe war 72.

Stimmt schon das viele Arbeitslose WoW zocken. Aber bei einer so großen Anzahl von Gamern kann man nicht erwarten das die nicht dabei sind. Besser WoW zocken als im Selbstmitleid zerfließen^^

btw spiel atm nen 70er Zwergen-Schurke

angefangen hab ich vor knapp 2 Jahren mit nem Tauren-Krieger (natürlich auch 70)

desweiteren habe ich mehrere Twinks zwischen 10 und 40 rumlaufen.

Wenn man will kann man Beruf, Familie/Beziehung und WoW sehr gut trennen. Man soll ja auch nicht alles übertreiben^^

In diesem Sinne,

auf ein fröhliches Miteinander in Game.

Euer Skullbreak


----------



## Eliah (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, berufstätig, verheiratet und Vater einer süßen Tochter.
Ich spiele seit etwa 2,5 Jahren udn habe einen 70er Def Tank und eine 70er Magierin


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, arbeite als Fachinformatiker und spiele WoW seit BC.

1 70er Pala und diverse 10er twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, geh auf ein Gymnasium 12.Klasse (Lks: Mathe, Physik)  und spiele Wow seit Release.

70 Mage 70er Schamane 70er Druide


----------



## shibi2k (17. Juni 2008)

23 Jahre alt, Student im 6. Semester 

70er Schurke, 70er Schamane


----------



## Laxera (17. Juni 2008)

^^ (weiß gar nicht mehr ob ich hier schon gepostet habe....aber rest zu lesen hab ich nu kein bock zu)

ok here goes:

Alter: 21 Jahre (bald nimmer *heul*)
beruf: schüler (hatte vor ner woche Fachabiprüfung ^^....weiß leider net ob ich es gepackt habe)
Charas: 2x 70er (Magierin - mein Main und Priester) und 3ter 70er in arbeit (schon 65 und Jäger), was danach kommt, ka. (twinke zu gerne als das es bei den charas bleibt...denke mal es wird entweder Pala oder aber ein verstärker Schami)

mfg LAX


----------



## catweazlemac (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 46, Berufstätig, Familie ( Kinder zocken auch WOW)

knappe 2 Jahre dabei, Main 70er Jäger , ansonsten div. Twinks lvl 69,65,63,53,17.

Und ich kenne einige ältere die noch intensiver spielen als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cat


----------



## _Gringo_ (17. Juni 2008)

Hier schreiben erstaunlich wenig Frauen wie alt sie sind..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich bin 25, Disponent, und zocke WoW eigentlich nur Abends und bisschen am We, Freunde und vor allem meine Freundin haben immer Vorrang! mache gerne Party, meine große Leidenschaft ist mein Astra den ich oft und vor allem schnell fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich, wie soll es auch anders sein: FUßBALL!

Hab trotzdem einen 70er Gnom Warlock, einen 64 Dranei-Schami und von jeder anderen Klasse einen Char zwischen 5 und 40, ich spiele ca seit November 2007. (alle auf Anub'Arak)

So far
LG Gringo


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2008)

19 und berufstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70 Krieger, 64 Hexer, 43 Mage (MAIN) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackpanter1981 (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 27 zogge seit 2 monaten
Druide LVL 64 und paar twinks


----------



## Melonix (17. Juni 2008)

Bin Berufstätig 27 zocke seit 3 jahren wow habe 4 70 chars....70 tank 70 heiler 70 druide 70 magier habe eine famiele 2 kinder frau kommen prima aus  giebs kein ärger machen viel zusammen aber  zocke meistens abens  raids und so...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imona (17. Juni 2008)

Hallöle.
Ich bin 20 und spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren WoW.Anfangs war ich noch schülerin mittlerweile bin ich Azubine ^^


----------



## Neniath (17. Juni 2008)

Nu denn... bin (noch!) 29, verheiratet, arbeite als Bürokauffrau (45 Std.Woche) und spiele nur gelegentlich WoW...der Haussegen darf nicht darunter leiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele seit 3 1/2 Monaten und bin derzeitig Lvl. 38 (Magier)


----------



## CloudConnected (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 19 noch in Ausbildung und spiele seit Nov 2006.

70er Schurke und 70er Krieger und noch diverse Twinks so umd die lvl10-27.

Gruß CloudConnected


----------



## Doggerbajoc (17. Juni 2008)

27 Student und arbeitstätig! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (17. Juni 2008)

30++  und kam über meinen Junior hierher, der das ausprobieren wollte.


----------



## jawohl (17. Juni 2008)

bin 48, berufstätig, 2 70er Mage und Pala,


----------



## KInstinct (17. Juni 2008)

Noch 29, berufstätig mit Abendschule zum Industriemeister, 

2,5 Jahre WOW - Jäger 70, Priester 70, Schurke 70, Mage 70 und etliche kleine Helden^^


----------



## Fleischermeister (17. Juni 2008)

Wow, wer hat denn diesen alten Thread aus der Mottenkiste geholt, dachte schon den gibt es gar nicht mehr.
Aber schön, danke für die vielen Posts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkofmoon (17. Juni 2008)

<----20 

echt gut zu erfahren was für altersunterschide es in wow gibt


----------



## Gothmorg (17. Juni 2008)

Bin zwar selbst noch 15, aber das ist wohl nicht der Durchschnitt. In den meisten Gilden in denen ich war, waren die meisten auch schon 30+ und berufstätig. Also da kannst du beruhigt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 23 -> Studiere noch bis ende des Jahres, habe aber auch schon so gut wie einen Job (wird sich in den nächsten Monaten zeigen)
1 x 70er Gnomen-Schurkin
1 x 42er Nachtelfen-Kriegerin
1 x 24er Dranai-Magierin

Damit bin ich in unserer Gilde mit die jüngste. Viele dort sind Berufstätig, haben teilweise auch Kinder und mind. einen 70er.


----------



## Wielage (17. Juni 2008)

14^^ aber ich hab schon mit sau vielen geraidet die 20-40 sind.^^ ich denke das is egal..

spiele erst seit 2 wochen und hab main 24er hunter 11er mage und andere twinks


----------



## Shayra11 (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 31, spiele seit 2 1/2 Jahren. In dieser Zeit berufstätig (Schicht) und leider auch arbeitslos. 
70er Krieger, Druide und Jäger, 62er Schurke und immer wieder ein paar "Kleine" ;-)

In unserer Gilde ist unser Ältester 56 ... sind also nicht alles nur Kiddies *grinst*


----------



## Nibirion (17. Juni 2008)

Ich,29 , Arbeitsvermittlerin, zocke erst seit 2 1/2 Monaten. 51er Hexe (Gebrechen) / und 12er PalaTwink.

Meinen Freund habe ich bereits nach 2 Wochen eigener WoW Sucht ebenfalls verWoWen können (36 Jahre, gleicher Beruf), 51er Krieger.
Hauptsächlich spielen wir, aufgrund der Arbeitszeit, dann abends für 1-3 Stunden und halt am Wochenende, wenn möglich.

Bisher hat WoW unser Privatleben nicht eingeschränkt... Immer noch Treffen mit Freunden, Kino, Sport oder ähnliches...
Lediglich die nervigen Anrufe während den Inis..... da muss halt mal der Anrufbeantworter angehen ;o)

Uuund, es macht immer wieder Spaß mit "Kunden" ins Gespräch über WoW zu kommen (keine Ironie!), ist gleich ne andere Atmosphäre wenn man gleiche Interessen hat ;o).


----------



## Darktrigger (17. Juni 2008)

Ich 21 und dabei mein Abi zu machen.Hatte bereits einige Chars auch einen 70 Dudu und schaue zur Zeit beim Kult der Verdammten nach und werd dort meinen 70 machen.Was es wird weiss ich noch nicht aber mal schauen.
Ich kenne Wow schon seit 2-4 Jahren und zocke es jetzt ein wenig öfter und habe auch spass daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharkkill (17. Juni 2008)

ich bin 16, schüler, WoW zocker aus der SChweiz ;DD_______ 70 Mage


----------



## Lilo07 (17. Juni 2008)

bin 14 hab 70er Druide und 53er Hunter und ich geh natürlich zur Schule


----------



## psychoelf (17. Juni 2008)

Bin 19 spiele seit ca. einem Jahr WoW und hab währeddessen ein ordentliches Abitur hingelegt.

Lvl 70 Resto-Shamane
+ viele Kleine Twinks


----------



## Gothmorg (17. Juni 2008)

> 14^^ aber ich hab schon mit sau vielen geraidet die 20-40 sind.^^ ich denke das is egal..
> 
> spiele erst seit 2 wochen und hab main 24er hunter 11er mage und andere twinks



Sry wegen Off Topic und so, aber wie kannst du mit welchen geraidet haben, wenn dein Main LvL 24 ist? oO


----------

